#ubports 2018-05-14
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> Excuse me, how do I set the ubuntu touch camera resolution. Just like the sailfish:https://github.com/CancroSailors/droid-config-cancro/blob/master/sparse/etc/dconf/db/vendor.d/jolla-camera-hw.txt
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> Can ubuntu touch set camera resolution?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/MjcJk2g8.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> This is the best you'll get AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @kuailexs, This is the best we have right now AFAIK. You can create a feature request for the camera app asking for it if this isnt' good enough though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amolith, And dont forget to tell that the list is scrollable, there might be more resolutions hidden 😆
<ubptgbot> <FicsrealZ> Open Store is dead?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @FicsrealZ, OpenStore works here. From time to time Openstore needs close and new open to work.
<ubptgbot> <FicsrealZ> I did not update it. Sorry. It works now.
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @amolith, for xiaomi4 can not svae picture when i choose 16:9
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> For ubuntu touch, where to modify this value?
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> on camera app ,have 2 resolutions, 4:3 (13mp) and 16:9 (13mp)
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> on camera app ,have two resolutions, 4:3 (13mp) and 16:9 (13mp)
<ubptgbot> GiulioAvvi was added by: GiulioAvvi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @GiulioAvvi, Hi Giulio, welcome! You can take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kuailexs, Those are formats, not resolutions
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Always choose the native format of the sensor. You can edit later but you can never recover data that has been blanked off for a custom rectangle
<ubptgbot> Meindert Osinga was added by: Meindert Osinga
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @Stereofont, Thanks for correcting
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Meindert !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Meindert Osinga> 👍
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Meindert going by your name, you might also be interested in https://t.me/UBports_NL
<T-5> hi everyone!
<T-5> I'm running ubuntu touch on my oneplus one. I'd like to compile and install my own kernel. Can someone point me to the kernel sources and some information where the kernel has to be put in order to get it working? i also have a second oneplus one running latest lineage os where i can extract the binary blobs from
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Although not strictly speaking Halium, you'd probably get better response in the Halium group on that question. https://t.me/halium
<oerheks> T-5, touch runs on top of android, so no go to compile your kernel.. jsuta  kernel config.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/NewPorting#Kernel-1
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @oerheks, Of course you can compile your own kernel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But it must be built with the android tools
<T-5> i know that i have to include the android blobs
<T-5> i also know how to build an android kernel
<T-5> my questions are more like where to get the kernel config used for the currentl running ubuntu touch so it is as similar as possible and second questions is how i would install it
<T-5> and not only the kernel config but also the source tree currently in use
<T-5> ok, after looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/NewPorting#Kernel-1 I remeber having been there already. I have the impression that the version this talks about is outdated. is this correct?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> T-5, yes, that is outdated. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> wait a sec
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I have no internet right now but I am going there
<T-5> does the 16.04 version run on vanilla halium?
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @kuailexs, The camera app pull the resolution formats from the underling QCamera API  which my guess it talking to the libHybris (but i don't really know :/)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Thats a good ISP: Stores the whole internet in a cache during downtimes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @T-5, If you install it in the right way probably yes. But we are still unifying Halium boot with UT. Better ask in the Halium group
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, 😆 I am in a VPN, so no Internet, but Telegram works
<T-5> @Flohack thanks, i'll dive deep... :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @T-5, I am not sure but here are our OPO repos: https://github.com/ubports/?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=oneplus&type=&language=
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The device is oneplus-bacon-1 this I know. The kernel has 2 repos, the common and the specific one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe msm8996-1 or msm8994-1
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox wasnt ther another Org that held all the ported device stuff?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> On GH
<T-5> neither msm8996-1 or msm8994-1 seems right, the bacon uses a snapdragon 801, don't know the msmXXXX code for that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok then try oneplus_one_1 or whats the name, at the beginning
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @T-5, I found smth: https://github.com/ubports/build-scripts/blob/master/devices.xml
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This one is used on the build server
<T-5> very cool, thanks @Flohack
<T-5> so this is a part of the tree needed to build the complete kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, halium?
<T-5> ah, that makes sense.
<T-5> i'm in the process of syncing the repo for halium, the next step will be device specific config in the halium howto... so i'm still waiting for this step to happen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> T-5, that is a repo manifest, You'd use that along with ubports/android@ubp-5.1 to build our trees
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm curious. why do you want to build a custom kernel exactly?
<T-5> i want to try a hack that enables me to charge the device while using usb otg
<T-5> my oneplus one with the broken display is acting as a small web/mail/mysql/pyramid/nas-server now :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that requires a kernel change?
<T-5> seems so. http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/development/kernel-power-otg-host-mod-t3201100
<heth> hi! I'm glad touch is alive, horray! is there any official release after cannonical passed the project to UBports?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, yeah... a few of them
<heth> is convergence working in some form?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, you can connect supported devices to an external display. The Nexus 5 has native slimport out but there's a bug that prevents Libertine from working, so no desktop apps on it.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Also no touchpad bug
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, No, there was another "private" org for that 😆
<heth> UniversalSuperBox, is that bug complicated?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it's been on the tracker since it was our tracker
<heth> can I have a link for it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/223
<heth> UniversalSuperBox, how is that related to convergence?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is not what I copied.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/22
<heth> I see.
<heth> is it (will it be) hard to port 15.04/16.04 to 18.04?
<heth> do you have a lot of things to rewrite for the base os to be upgraded
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That progress is tracked here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Specifically the Backlog and OTA-4 milestones.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm personally more worried about apps being lost due to the upgrade, but we don't have a better option.
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @UniversalSuperBox, Apps will then be forced to catch up, which is what we need anyway right? As long as the necessity apps are working. And those apps are: … 0. … 1. … 2. … 3. … ...
<heth> UniversalSuperBox, what kind of apps are those, the base apps, or one written specifically for uTouch?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any app which is compiled (AKA, not QML and JavaScript only) will be ABI incompatible
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @exar_kun, Core apps will be supported by us, however, any app developed by somebody else might fail
<heth> I guess that should be expected. also when the android app container starts working properly people will have no problems with that.
<heth> do apps have a mobile binary and a convergence binary, or it's only UI swapping?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's the same app, more space
<heth> sounds good. do people usually code UI for both when they write apps for it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @heth, it's just apps reacting to the window size being different
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @heth, yes, you just handle layout changes in the APP Ui
<heth> that's cool
<heth> I can't stop imagining stop dragging my laptop/desktop everywhere and just bring my phone and use a monitor/kbd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @heth, well, a 24" monitor is much harder to fit into a backpack
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @heth, No it will be the same problem as our apps are not android apps.
<heth> dohbee, many places have monitors, no places have my data/os/setup
<heth> flohack, I don't have android apps on my laptop and I use it just fine.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @heth, So what was your comment about
<heth> UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for the info! I with you this project gets proper traction and people finally start using some proper OS on their devices
<heth> s/with/wish/
<heth> the top phones now are like 2/3 of the performance of the average laptops, and that margin is only getting slimmer
<Beton> so, 16.04 will use snap packages or it will stay on click packages?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Beton, It stays on click packages
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, how do we communicate this to all maintainers?  Is there a communication system in OpenStore?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does anyone know if UT supports VPN config with IKEv2?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, e-mail them?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, is that something that works with OpenVPN?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @dohbee, it would be great to automate that...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @heth, by what measurement is this?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I have no idea. I contacted Windscribe for assistance configuring UT's VPN and the reply I got was as follows: … Hi, … Does your device support IKEv2? If so, it would be much easier to configure through that protocol. … Thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> err, by what measurement are phones like 2/3 performance of laptops?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, what's windscribe? a vpn service?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Yes. Once of the best imo
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, [Edit] Yes. One of the best imo
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jonny, this...  i thought that there would be something setup where the 'account holder' of the maintainer of the app on OpenStore would have some way to receive urgent messages.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> routing all your traffic through some single endpoint is not what i would call "best" but ok
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Config Generator - OpenVPN, IKEv2, SOCKS5"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tell them to buzz off and give you the config, @amolith ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, well, there is a way to script it, but i guess it would need a little work to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although, maybe open-store doesn't have access to see the e-mail addresses of devs who logged in
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Where do you see that? In the "Set up VPN" menu, the dropdown menu for "Type" isn't dropping down lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, https://windscribe.com/upgrade
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's an advertised feature
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I thought you meant you saw that on UT 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i guess ikev2 is on ipsec
<ubptgbot> Fermiau was added by: Fermiau
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, so just use their tool to get you the openvpn config, and use that config
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I've done that but you can't import a VPN config file. The only way I've found to use a VPN on UT is through the GUI menu system and that isn't normally provided by any VPN provider and I don't know what's what in the .ovpn file that's generated lol.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Is it an .ovpn file? There's tools to split it out. Yeah, we need to get support for those added. But it's certainly possible to manually add a config
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amolith, Sounds like they want to have IPSEC - And I doubt this will work out of the box on UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't
<heth> ubptgbot, browse any benchmark that reference mobile and x86 like https://browser.geekbench.com/ios-benchmarks
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i thought the 835 laptops were equal to the low-level pentium ones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well ios devices can't run UT anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, seems Snapdragon 845 is roughly equivalent to older and lower end mobile x86 CPUs
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fermiau, Hi Fer, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, top end phones are close to low end laptops
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Except Rasberry Pi's. They are like low end phones.
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Or lowish phones
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee, that's the problem with Snapdragon 845 laptops though - they are priced premium, but have performance of lower end x86 CPUs
<T-5>  <UniversalSuperBox> T-5, that is a repo manifest, You'd use that along with ubports/android@ubp-5.1 to build our trees
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/android
<T-5> i tried to RTFM but i'm still confused :)
<T-5> http://wiki.ubports.com/index.php/OnePlus_One_Build points to https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not sure that would have helped anyway...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, you need to initialize the repository using https://github.com/ubports/android
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And then place the devices manifest in your local manifests
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, Are there any such laptops?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> with Windows 10
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think there are with 835, but not 845 yet
<T-5> i initialized the repo with the manifest from https://github.com/ubports/android
<T-5> do i have to do "repo sync" now or "repo sync <someproject>" to avoid downloading unised stuff?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd just sync it all
<T-5> ok, thanks again!
<ubptgbot> Gussi was added by: Gussi
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> Hello
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Gussi, welcome
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> How is everyone doing today hope good
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Do you mind if I forward what you asked here, Gussi?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Do you mind if I forward what you said here, Gussi?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Or you could lol. Either way
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> I'm willing to port UT to the Galaxy Note 3 N9008 (China) and this phone has an unofficial support for both cm5.1 and Los14.1 and found a source at the github on Los but not on cm and was kinda wondering if I should use the 14.1 or the 5.1 .
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> Thanks Amolith
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> Second the halium tree source size I'm on limited network here and the unlimited is speed limited(14~30kb/s)  ...so I need to know the exact size so I can get a package to match the needs of the source. Tree
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> many GB
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like somewhere in the 15-20GB range i think?
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> OK saw  the 2gb device sources is there anymore downloads needed during the porting phase
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Gussi, Strange use of the word 'unlimited'. Unlimited water at one drop per hour …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Is there someone in your country who can help you with the downloads and send USB sticks maybe?
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> Lol I'm saying what the carrier promoting but agreed
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> @Stereofont, You can have it offline ! Nah I'm at Sudan and the only good network went from unlimited at low price to gbs at top dollar
<ubptgbot> <amolith> wow
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> @Stereofont, Is there anything other than changing directory anything else?
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> @amolith, Indeed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Much respect to you for being so ambitious in such a difficult place
<ubptgbot> bigcat4 was added by: bigcat4
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @bigcat4, Welcome, Mark! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
#ubports 2018-05-15
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Gussi, Actually there is a @halium group where people focus on the porting. You might ask there, too.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Someone could download the sources for you and compress them and send them to you.
<ubptgbot> Jignesh Wallecha was added by: Jignesh Wallecha
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jignesh Wallecha, Hi Jignesh, welcome. Take a look to http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> Hi! Can anyone help me to install ub on my cancro device? I would like to use ubports installer but it say me "unsupported device"
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Hi, think the clue is in the message, sounds like it's not a supported device (Mi3/4?)
<T-5> Good morning everyone, hope you're having an amazing day!
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Afternoon, almost home time so things are looking up! :)
<T-5> I'm back with my kernl build attemtps for oneplus one. I initialized my repo with manifest from https://github.com/ubports/android, branch ubp-5.1 but i'm getting build errors ver early on: https://pastebin.com/cP6WtVQB
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is there any way to list partitions from fastboot?
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @JasonMD, thanks for the reply. i know but there is a metod to use with an unsupported device?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @mixmoto, https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/58 It probably isn't ready for that as you can see here
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Is there? I'm not qualified to answer that, maybe someone else here knows? As far as I'm aware the ubports only works on supported devices
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Ubports imstaller
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @K31j0, thanks but i try to install another dev job
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Installer
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @JasonMD, thanks for helping
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> No worries, hope you work out how to install
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> 👍
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Xiaomi devices aren't really made for anything other than MIUI
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @K31j0, yes an no... xiaomi doesn't give all the source code but there are more developers intrested on port other rom or os on it
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @K31j0, mmmm are you shure? I have a friend that is happy with his mi5 equipped with los 15.1
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> The only problem are xiaomi's devices with socs that are not made by qualcomm
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> like mi pad 2
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> but maybe I'm wrong, this is only my opinion
<ubptgbot> K was added by: K
<ubptgbot> <K> Anyone ever heard of sailfish os. … I'm not advertising or anything, just wondering what chance it's got
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @K, I imagine everyone here has heard of it. I doubt any of us can tell you what chance it has of
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> anuone knows how to install a click package through the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Eranuzan, sure. you first have to get it on the device manually.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foo.click`
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh right what Dan says
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @DanChapman, Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> Yay got telegram  working on xenial :)
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> ( well @Flohack got it to work I just installed it 😋)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eranuzan, OpenStore is also an installer app, so if someone sends you a private click package, you can install it using that. File Manager also links seamlessly
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @Stereofont, Hmm for some reason the file manager doesn't offer it as a possible application to open the click package
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think at the moment it isn't fully adapted to Xenial. Dual store seems close though 😎
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @K, Well the main difference is that its mother company didn't abandon it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, They basically have. They really only support a single device now, for the full sailfish experience. The community ports don't have the android support and such
<ubptgbot> <K> @dohbee, That's true. Sailfish os is only limited to inoi phone(for Russian market ), jolla c phone ( not in the market ) , accione one p phone( for latin america ) and sony xperia x ( mostly for europe )
<ubptgbot> <Seannyboy> And more phones being made available soon.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Well we're both working on anbox
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (at least mal is)
<ubptgbot> Jürgen Herrmann was added by: Jürgen Herrmann
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Jürgen Herrmann, Welcome, Jurgen! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <Gussi> @jonny, It's a. Great idea, I'll look into that
<ubptgbot> slp1605 was added by: slp1605
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there an ISO of UT so a friend of mine can try it on his desktop in VirtualBox?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @slp1605, Welcome, Sergio! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> blank_x was added by: blank_x
<ubptgbot> <blank_x> Is there a ISO version of Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> slp1605 was added by: slp1605
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @blank_x, Lol you got right to it
<ubptgbot> <blank_x> @amolith, yes, i did
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Better to be straightforward
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @blank_x, Welcome! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> rather than spam the chat with things like "May I ask you a question?"
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @K31j0, Lol he asked me that in another channel that we're in together and I invited him to the Supergroup
<ubptgbot> <jonny> There is unity8, which is basically UT on desktop. Youll find the blog post on ubports.com on how to install it. But there are issues and it is much less functional then UT on phones.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @amolith, lel
<ubptgbot> Kaluthana was added by: Kaluthana
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Kaluthana, Welcome, Kaluthana! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any questions you may have here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <altoria> Hello everyone! I was wondering what is the phone that runs Ubuntu Touch that have the highest performance, could anyone help? I would like to purchase one
<ubptgbot> <libremax> forums.ubports.com down
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @altoria, check devices.ubuntu-touch.io and compare them. I think the Meizu is the most powerful right now? Possibly?
<ubptgbot> <altoria> @amolith, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @altoria, No problem! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <DennisSwe> @altoria, If (!) you are looking for a meizu - Buy a Ubuntu edit then... Iv got a meizu pro 5 (chinese version) and it cant be flash - locked bootloader
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @DennisSwe, Can't that be SP-Flash-Tool'd?
<ubptgbot> <DennisSwe> Not sure about that... Do not think it is so easy :/ ... Some people have manage to change the region, downgrade, unlocked the bootloader and then flashed it. I'v tried that but it didn't work out for me...
<ubptgbot> <DennisSwe> SP-Flash-Tool would be great - have to check that out...
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Isn't it like
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Flash stock canonical image via sp flashtool -> flash UBports with some gypsy magic?
<ubptgbot> <DennisSwe> Yepp it would be, if the phone is a european version
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Oh
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> So
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> different baseband you say?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yeah, you have that TD-SCDMA thing going on
<ubptgbot> <DennisSwe> @K31j0, Yeah, you right i guess... Don't know if there is a chans at all... Best way is to buy a ubuntu edit from the beginning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @blank_x, There is no ISO, no. The 16.04 x86 packages are in an odd state and not fully installable right now, and 18.04 doesn't have a working login session yet due to changes in Mir and some upstream packages in Ubuntu. Hopefully those will be resolved soon though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, On the international version, yes. On the domestic Chinese verseion, it's a little more in depth.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> On the domestic Chinese version you probably have no possibilityu
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> [Edit] On the domestic Chinese version you probably have no possibility
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or need to reflash baseband afterwards
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @libremax, It's working for me
<ubptgbot> <DennisSwe> @K31j0, Yeah... Time to sell that phone instead..
<ubptgbot> COBrOx was added by: COBrOx
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @COBrOx, Welcome! I love your bio 😉 Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and if you have any questions, feel free to ask in here or in the Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <COBrOx> thank 2 and hello
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @COBrOx, No problem!
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Hello community! I need some help. It is possible configure the browser to allow popup for a one web that need it?
<ubptgbot> Tony Druzhano was added by: Tony Druzhano
<ubptgbot> <Tony Druzhano> Hi, mates. I try to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 5, but after reload to ubuntu recovery the process of installing not going on
<ubptgbot> <Tony Druzhano> I have linux on my pc
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tony Druzhano, If you make a username in Telegram you can be invited to the install room
<ubptgbot> <Pyrkanchik> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Pyrkanchik> I got it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, Guessing the best way would be to use WebappCreator and tweak the permissions
<ubptgbot> <Pyrkanchik> @Pyrkanchik
<ubptgbot> <Pyrkanchik> Please send me invite link
<ubptgbot> <Pyrkanchik> Thx)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, i guess this is not a permissions issue
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Would WebappCreator be a workaround though?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, no. if the browser isn't doing a popup, webapp-container won't either (and even less likely that the alternate qml+oxide version does)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's probably a bug that needs fixing in webbrowser-app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Sally question intoming..
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Silly question incoming...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is no such thing as a Sally question
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😃
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I just now realised the lockscreen on my tablet doesn't have a clock, just the login input field, while all the pictures out on the internet do show it. Is it a setting somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats 15.04 or 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 15
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm weird
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, You don't mean the time on the top menu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, i think those are all fake images
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, he means where the user selector is located
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I did go back and forth with system-image-cli a short while ago. Is the behavior in 16.04 different and somehow it screwed something up?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the large time display
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The Grand Central clock is a background image 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, he's talking about this: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-hyCxAGy52QM/VrTJJdoNTdI/AAAAAAAAHHE/ltYeThuKs5U/s2600/Front%2BLandscape.jpg
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> That one yes.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/wVXHeVUi.png
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I don't have that
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I get this
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Same
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, Clock is broken in 16.04, so maybe...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> but you should have that clock in the lock screen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there is no clock on the lock screen in landscape layout
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah, I don't have a tablet
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> so that image is fake?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it might have been like that in an earlier version perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Shock, horror!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but also i think that is a mock-up
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hence why it says 16:04
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> http://i.priice.com/300/bq-aquaris-m10-ubuntu.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> So bq m10 portrait lock screen is fake too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think the lock screen doesn't rotate and so you don't get the portrait mode lock screen there
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, Correct. I just locked the screen rotation in portrait and locked the screen. It briefly tries to show the lock screen all crammed together but then jumps to landscape. Never a clock though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Heh watching old youtube videos of ut by canonical. Was any of the stuff in this video real? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrFEWgwXdtk
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Multi user, gui candy in the indicator menus...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some of it is real, yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the demo is all with a guest account i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and at that point it was all demoware fake, though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 't was a good fake though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the right edge with staged mode stuff should all work though, right now
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> That part exists indeed. Also the picture editor exists but only crop and rotate, no hue/sat/brightness etc.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't change hsv in gallery app?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, i would expect that was there
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oho my
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/cCNedj6W.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> this pb will be solved one day ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> on xenial
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> bug OS not app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But what's happening
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> the answer of the oder of this  apps
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> coder
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> several times the question was put to him
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> "NetworkError 301 protocol is unknow
<ubptgbot> Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki was added by: Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What is the protocol?
<ubptgbot> DreamsVoid was added by: DreamsVoid
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki welcome back
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @DreamsVoid, Hi Douglas, welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, Which protocol?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Sconio, Look
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> For Download,
<ubptgbot> sysctl was added by: sysctl
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes, but what protocol is the app trying to download?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> At doesn't automatically support all possible network protocols
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I don't know personally, the manager of the application describes that this does not come from the application
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> This error has already appeared on other application
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The error comes from download manager, but because the app is trying to download from a protocol which can't be handled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Check the download manager logs.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9qFjJMYwp/
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @advocatux, Thanks guys ...
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> Anyone know where I can get a One plus One? … I am in Egypt. … I really want to out UB Ports on a One plus Three, but it hasn't been done yet or is not possible (correct)?
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> [Edit] Anyone know where I can get a One plus One? … I am in Egypt. … I really want to put UB Ports on a One plus Three, but it hasn't been done yet or is not possible (correct)?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oneplus 3, not yet. About where to get an OPO, no idea, sorry
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @sysctl, Hi Diego, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome There are also language focus groups
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, That's the app log. Check in I think `~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/` for error log
<ubptgbot> <sysctl> @advocatux Thanks for the info 👍
#ubports 2018-05-16
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kmLr0Z2U.txt
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2hs0K46Y.txt
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/reOM6kqJ.txt
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/gqDj09xb.txt
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @dohbee, Voila
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> My Logviewer crash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, ```Log file created at: 2018/05/16 02:21:04 … Running on machine: ubuntu-phablet … Log line format: [IWEF]mmdd hh:mm:ss.uuuuuu threadid file:line] msg … E0516 02:21:04.495342  6808 file_download.cpp:527]  Download ID{ 0b79d9cc126a4bccb8c60c1f2380c69e }  %3C!DOCTYPE html%3E%0A%3Chtml%3E%0A%3Chead%3E%3Ctitle%3E404 Not Fo
<ubptgbot> und%3C/title%3E%3C/head%3E%0A%3Cbody%3E%0A%3Ch1%3ENot Found%3C/h1%3E%0A%3Cp%3EHTTP 404 (GET /download/4237923/96000)%3C/p%3E%0A%3Cpre%3E[app/cmapi/vendor/bcosca/fatfree/lib/base.php:1660] Base-%3Eerror()%0A[app/cmapi/index.php:20] Base-%3Erun()%0A%3C/pre%3E%0A%3C/body%3E%0A%3C/html%3E ERROR::Network error ProtocolUnknownError: the Network Access AP
<ubptgbot> I cannot honor the request because the protocol is not known```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it looks like it's trying to pass HTML content as the URL to download
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```I0516 02:20:59.467252  6808 manager.cpp:197] Create download == {url: <!DOCTYPE html> … <html> … <head><title>404 Not Found</title></head> … <body> … <h1>Not Found</h1> … <p>HTTP 404 (GET /download/4237923/96000)</p> … <pre>[app/cmapi/vendor/bcosca/fatfree/lib/base.php:1660] Base->error() … [app/cmapi/index.php:20] Base->run() … <
<ubptgbot> /pre> … </body> … </html> hash:   algo:   metadata: { app-id: apu.johangm90_apu_1.5.9 indicator-shown: true title: Wish You Were Here} headers: {}}```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, the app is passing HTML as a URL
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's a bug in the app
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> oh  … ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> are code is wrong ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> or ubuntu open url
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, the `apu` app is doing the wrong thing
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> thank you.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, the port for OP3 is in progress and should be ready by the end of 2018
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/63
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, i guess getting any such phones in Egypt is probably pretty difficult?
<donjuan> hello
<donjuan> im newbie, i want to install ubuntu-touch on redmi 5 plus, what steps i should do, thank you
<donjuan> just read wiki or what?
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @dohbee, Right now, yes ... … When I was back in America - it was soooo easy!
<ubptgbot> dherish was added by: dherish
<ubptgbot> <dherish> @donjuan, anybody ?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @donjuan, You can't,  it's not supported :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> But you could try to port it yourself if you have enough GNU/Linux knowledge
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @vanyasem, Thanks for the update.  … What about the OP2? Is there there a port for that available?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, No
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dherish, Hi ping_ welcome, Redmi 5 plus is not a supported device but you can try to port it to UBports yourself. See https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, This is the list of supported devices for now https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> On my Nexus 5 I have 15.04 installed.  I wish to switch to 16.04.  To do this is it as simple as changing the Updates>Update settings>Channels to development and then checking for updates?  What is the best switching method?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @fourloop2002, Best way would be to wipe your device and reflash it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> But not the most convenient one
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> OK I'm not using the phone as daily driver so reflashing isn't a problem.  Is reflashing the only (simple) option?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @fourloop2002, You asked for the best option
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Not for the simplest one
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> usually there are one and the same 😉
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> anyway thanks
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> BTW does anyone know if 16.04 supports mobile data on the Nexus5. The last time I installed 16.04 mobile data wasn't working.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @dohbee, If i remember correctly it also problem when you try to download something from telegram web … https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-apps-bugs/msg06448.html
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @dohbee, [Edit] If i remember correctly it also happens when you try to download something from telegram web … https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-apps-bugs/msg06448.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, OnePlusTwo will probably be skipped
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, you can't really say that, as it totally depends on the halium community
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> someone has worked on op2 before, but he isn't active now. i asked him about the status and waiting for the response
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @fourloop2002, Later, when Xenial is stable, expect an 'in phone' solution. For now, the UBports installer does it nicely
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @Stereofont, OK thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, True, anything can happen. The next step is more likely 5 though. I would not buy a OnePlusTwo in expectation
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, OP5 is in progress already
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Exactly 😎
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/45
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but yeah it's at the inital stage atm
<ubptgbot> Jana was added by: Jana
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If a OnePlusThree or a OnePlusFive became available at a good price, I might buy now and wait
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, buy HTC 10 if you can
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i am the one behind that port, and it is already functional :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Expensive, but may be an Egypt option…
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont, Excited for those ports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/28
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> take a look at that one
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it has screenshots in comments
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, annoy me and @sk8higher to finish the OP3 port faster :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and don't annoy Marius
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> he's busy
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] it has screenshots in the comments
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 364x485) https://irc.ubports.com/YEMWPGAM.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that's not UT
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, I love this ubuntu phone image :D
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Someone should design a game to annoy Ivan and sk8higher. The more points, the more annoyance 😎
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, why do you call me by my name and call her by her nickname hmm
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well anyways we're getting a bit OT here :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Random
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> P
<ubptgbot> <Jana> hey, my boyfriend wishes to have a t-shirt with the UBports logo on his birthday. Can I buy this somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Jana, i will +1 to this question
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate sell your hoodie plz
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @fourloop2002, You can reflash your device to 16.04 with  sudo system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel … It will not wipe your device and all your data will stay.  … I use Nexus 5 D821 with 16.04, unfortunately mobile internet doesn't work yet (I reported a bug https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/598). Ex
<ubptgbot> cept this my N5 works well and enough for this moment. There are also some small problems but I am quite satisfied for now.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, No
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @tydell, Thanks for the info.  I'll check the bug report.  I have completed the install using ubports-installer.  I completed the phone setup steps and noted some new features explaining how to use the OS (nice).  I setup wifi then attempted long left swipe and phone froze.  A couple of reboots later phone continues to fr
<ubptgbot> eeze after apps scope appears 😞
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, would you suggest that I buy now? … I'm very tempted! LOL
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @fourloop2002, Honestly I have no other problems, I heve only some issue with camera-app. It freeze when taking a picture or trying to take a video (then came some error info) but I think its because there is no xenial version of this app. … Now I'm playing with printer feature and my Brother printer device.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, Yes i would
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @vanyasem, Is there anywhere I can see what works and what does not on HTC 10?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh shoot...the specs is really tempting although I don't like the home button :D
<T-5> Hi there!
<T-5> While building ubports for my oneplus one i encountered an error, the kernel config file bacon_defconfig was not found https://pastebin.com/KaKj102G
<T-5> i made a new one and checked it with mer-kernel-check but this seems not the way tg... it builds though
<T-5> the next question is: how do i flash the generated images? what goes where and specifically, which one contains the new kernel?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @technicalbird, Like above
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmmm.....on second thought, I might have to hold one first … I need something to replace my bq E5 as my daily driver … my Nexus 5 is for all sorts of experimentation (multi-boot Android, Sailfish, 15.04 and 16.04) and its battery is really bad
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> good luck on your work! let us know if you think it's good enough as a main phone :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, It will most likely become a core device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Because Marius has one
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> So yeah :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> then that sounds really promising 👍
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @tydell, After multiple reboots and clearing cache using recovery the phone hasn't frozen.  I'm going to employ the new app-store click from @bhdouglass which differentiates bewteen vivid and xenial apps (testing needed).  Thanks for your help.
<ubptgbot> Minghua Wu was added by: Minghua Wu
<ubptgbot> <antonsmartphone> Hi, Minghua Wu. On that page situated language Telegram UBports chats: …  https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome  … And this my channel about Ubuntu Touch: … t.me/ubuntu01
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox @PhoenixLandPirate @Stereofont @advocatux spam
<ubptgbot> <antonsmartphone> [Edit] Hi, Minghua Wu. On that page situated language Telegram UBports chats: …  https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> okay i will have to report you directly to Dalton after you've edited the message to remove a spam link
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> this has to be dealt this
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] this has to be dealt with
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> this is getting really annoying, we have asked you not to do that 3 or 4 times already
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @vanyasem thank you. @antonsmartphone is a well-known alt account of "you know who". He has been warned several times, he's main account was banned, and now he's got himself banned again. It seems some people never learn the lesson
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> thank you for resolving this
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Minghua Wu, Hi Minghua Wu, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started. There are language focus groups also
<ubptgbot> sonlouis was added by: sonlouis
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @sonlouis !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @vanyasem thank you. `[edited]` is a well-known alt account of "you know who". He has been warned several times, he's main account was banned, and now he's got himself banned again. It seems some people never learn the lesson
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, What home button? The fingerprint scanner?
<ubptgbot> <Fermiau> is possible to install the os on a xiaomi redmi note 2? I want to try this :D
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Fermiau, No, it's not supported
<ubptgbot> <Fermiau> Sad days :(
<ubptgbot> <Fermiau> Anyway I will stay here as I am interested on this project, thanks! :D
<ubptgbot> <dherish> @vanyasem, Link tutorial, i use linux btw
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dherish, I am really glad for you that you use GNU/Linux :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> here is the porting guide
<ubptgbot> <dherish> @vanyasem, I use archlinux everyday, but for port change to ubuntu :p
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dherish, You can use Arch for porting
<ubptgbot> <dherish> @vanyasem, ty bro
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, Most of the porting community is on arch, it's officially supported
<ubptgbot> <dherish> @vanyasem, Archlinux such, btw il tray
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Is the openstore down?
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Sorry, Hy together. Long time no see 😊
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> (Photo, 1462x648) https://irc.ubports.com/2snPqgRO.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://open-store.io/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/VKZ5CM0W.png
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Ah! Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Would maybe be good to rout the old openstore.ubports.com to it
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Is Ubuntu touch works on Nexus 4 3g model?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @gostranger, Yep
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Cool
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> I am buying it now. To try Ubuntu touch😍
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Good news, the problem of downloading "CloudMusic" was detecting by Rodney Dawes, I warned Johan Guerreros himself morning. Johan Guerreros answered me, I think he will review his application soon.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, Welcome..back? Nice to see you here again :)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @PhoenixLandPirate, These HTC Phones only keep getting weirder
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @K31j0, they are a pleasure to work with from a technical standpoint
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> everything just works
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> What about Camera? Sailfish has no working camera on any HTC Phone
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @K31j0, idk bhushan hasn't implemented it yet
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> he has a prototype, but it's not ready for use
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> K, I respect that guy for his work in mainlining and stuff
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, oh yeah, the button also acts as the fingerprint scanner as well, right?...still I would prefer a buttonless phone...of course I only mean the front side :D
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Javacookies, Clear front or front with speakers, the best things
<ubptgbot> sandeepkr070 was added by: sandeepkr070
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't care as long as it doesn't have a notch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Essential phone would potentially be a great porting target if it had a rectangular screen... But noooooo
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> BUT NO FUCK IT
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> You'd have to shrink the fucking framebuffer
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> with some dirty hacks
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> to get it to be rectangular
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hacks on hacks on hacks
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @K31j0, your poor language has been deleted.  Please follow code of conduct.  Thanks
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> K
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 😀
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Don't even imply you're not annoyed by modern hardware)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i share the same hatred towards technology that you do I'm sure but I try to keep it family friendly here :)  feel free to PM me lines of curses if you need to  ;)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is there anybody that likes that? Mi Mix was probably a better *trying* to go bezelless
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> But >Xiaomi and their GPL violations
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Also >their kernels
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Whats the problem, we break up indicator bar and finished. And make it really big, so all apps start below the notch
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Flohack, Now execute that idea
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> That could be more problematic
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> especially since all notches are different
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and you can't just write 1 code to scale for all heights/lenghts of the notches
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so it'd be dependent on the porter
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and not on the OS
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> therefore hacking the framebuffer to be smaller is more effective and probably faster
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @K31j0, How does the big OSes deal with that, and their apps?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Flohack, Which? iOS has just one device-specific springboard implementation
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Android has device-specific frameworks/SystemUIs
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ARM is a mess
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> everything is device-specific
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes and we are also device specific. No UT port without 3 months of hacking into the device tree 😆
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FO70X7Sm.webp
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> And basically no sensors without rewriting drivers
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> In ideal situation we'd want mainline, but it takes time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, it's not an actual button. it's just a sensor. along with the back/app switcher sensors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Yeah, no, it's not that simple
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, couple million alternative unity8 packages later
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Imagine this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Apple exerts total control over what can appear in the top panel
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> unity8, unity8-ohhecknotch, unity8-smallnotch, unity8-slightlybiggernotch, unity8-evenbiggernotch, unity8-hugeassnotch
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> nobody wants that kind of confusion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iOS also isn't designed as a converged shell
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @sandeepkr070 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't get Finder menu in top left when you plug in HDMI
<ubptgbot> <sandeepkr070> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, oh really? so it's like a touch button/panel like the back and recent?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, yeah, htc 10 moved the soft buttons off screen and merged them into the lower area next to the fingerprint scanner (which doubles as home)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's just a cutout in the glass for the fingerprint scanner, because that was the technology at the time
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere, Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> I am using UT since over 12 month as daily driver on my FP2 and I am vbery happy with it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> One M7 was funny
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> HTC logo could be made into a button
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> IIRC
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Kudos to the community to ensure this reliable development
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the htc 10 is a really nice device, save for the fact that it's slightly too large, and doesn't have Qi
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> qi is unpopular
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, I was about to ask that … so you also have it?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you mean it's a bit large? … I want something as small as Nexus 5 :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, i got one to replace my pixel, since there's also ongoing work on a port for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's slightly larger than pixel, which is slightly larger than nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> How's Pixel holding up? Pixel2 is weird with that a/b partitioning thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Pixel is a few mm longer than nexus 5, and htc 10 is about 1mm more around all sides of the pixel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, Pixel 1 has a/b too, and mine was awful to use
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Pitiful
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> fixing partition schemes isn't easy
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> especially the fact you could end up with a brick makes it bad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mine would lock up CPU for like 0.5-1 s all the time, had trouble recognizing touch sometimes, and dealing with google support was horrible
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> CPU lockup? The hell?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i managed to also brick the first one i got
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, like something was blocking stuff, and so touch events would queue up if it happened when unlocking the screen for example, and other weird things like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is too bad, because it's an $800 phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's got 128gb
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Google
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> We make nice-looking hardware that's useless™
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Pixel doesn't have Qi either, which was annoying
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @K31j0, isn't that apple?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Why not both?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> PixelBook looks pretty, but I can imagine I can't install native linux on $1000 laptop
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @K31j0, you actually can with little hacking
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> So it's supported in upstream coreboot?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @K31j0, https://mrchromebox.tech/#fwscript You'll need this one
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> neat, I have X220 tho, I need to get my RPi to become an SPI flasher one day
<slp> hi, I've just bought a second-hand Nexus 5 for doing some development. My initial intention is going through the GitHub issues to see if I can squash some bugs, but I was wondering if I should pay attention to vivid's issues, or just concentrate on xenial's
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> slp: i'd say go for xenial
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> The faster xenial is released the better
<slp> vanyasem, K31j0: OK, so the idea is streamlining xenial, and then fix the bugs there, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/94ENF1Ed.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> so good!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats what keyboard are you using?
<ubptgbot> pod was added by: pod
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @pod, Hi pod, welcome! if you're interested in UBports you can get started here —> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <pod> @advocatux, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> MV was added by: MV
<ubptgbot> <MV> hello everybody, I am new and no tech-expert but could pls. anybody tell me if there is any chance to get ubuntu touch on an old samsung galaxy s3 mini ( -> 'golden' ) working, actually ...
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> @MV, each phone is a 'special snowflake' which requires  someone to port UT to that phone (which is very difficult and time consuming).  … you should checkout https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices for a list of working devices
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Hi all. I ma trying to install on nexus 5 with ubports installer. But i get this message    ADB PUSH ERROR : CANOT STAT  ' '  C:\Users\.....\AppData\......
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Gvr19NLd.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Nz6trMHY.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <Milan> (Photo, 793x599) https://irc.ubports.com/oksc00y0.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, .
<ubptgbot> <Milan> (Photo, 768x591) https://irc.ubports.com/ESihFkUn.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> the shift functions are a bit off, but if you type blind you wont notice :)
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Milan, Make sure that ADB is installed properly and you run installer as admin
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, the mouse is a rapoo 6610
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @MV, This is the complete list of supported devices https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats thank you!
<ubptgbot> R4N4C0D3R was added by: R4N4C0D3R
<ubptgbot> <Milan> @G_Raffe, Can you pls send me link for ADB drivers that you have installed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Milan come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help with your installation
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Milan, I use these https://adb.clockworkmod.com/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the Install group
<ubptgbot> <Milan> ok tnx
<ubptgbot> <Milan> sry for spam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @R4N4C0D3R, Hi Friendly Guy, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<Beton> is there any chance to get anbox working on E5 when 16.04 will be released? Or Anbox require newer kernel?
<ubptgbot> <berchio> Is there an estimate on when 16.04 will be considered stable?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @berchio, When it's done (tm)  :) but keep an eye on https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <berchio> Yes that is what I was afraid of... That repository doesn't get touched from 5 months ago
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What repository
<ubptgbot> <berchio> ubports/ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @berchio, I lot of work is going on behind the curtains
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @berchio, That's not actually the Ubuntu Touch code.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The rest of the org is. ;)
<ubptgbot> <berchio> ah there we have an explanation
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it isn't? ohw dear seems i've forked the wrong one for "studying" lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, no. there are a great many projects which make up the whole of what UT is
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> which i now know
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] which i realized just now
<ubptgbot> <MV> thank you, very much, Brian
<ubptgbot> <MV> @advocatux, thank you ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, Did you do Florian's firmware update?
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Yes
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Great
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @berchio, We got over 300 repos forked to our Org and are still adding new ones
<ubptgbot> Oceans13 was added by: Oceans13
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Oceans13, Hi @Oceans13 , welcome! if you're interested in UBports you can get started here —> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Hi friends, Any news about nexus5x
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is still not yet a supported device
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> if you guys what i can test on my device and provide you with feed backs.
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Or is anyone working on xperia x, that device is an OSAP
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5x has unity8 crashing on start
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe just unity8-dash. it just keeps crashing and restarting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It might be AppArmor's fault
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I haven't been able to dig for a while
<ubptgbot> wheep_whoop was added by: wheep_whoop
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wheep_whoop, Welcome Wheep-whoop, in https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome you can find some interesting information to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/00zdziq4.webp
<ubptgbot> <FortyW> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6JXvZiaR.webp
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> Hi everyone. Did you have a problem with microphone on Nexus 5 with UT 15.04? When I make a call, I need to put the call on speaker to have my micro working.
#ubports 2018-05-17
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> @Ellypsis, I do not have this issue
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> Someone told me in the french group that It could be a hardware problem. I didn't try the cell on android before installing UT, so I wanted to check before re-install android to check
<ubptgbot> <Sumeet Kumar> What's up all
<ubptgbot> <Sumeet Kumar> :)
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> hi
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> How are you every body?
<ubptgbot> <Sumeet Kumar> I'm good aur aap??
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> @SaltyCybernaut, I found on the web that's it's a hardware problem, and it can be easily fixe. I just tried and now it works
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> @Ellypsis, Awesome!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Why do I find you permanently funny. Are you a funny person? I want to take this time to high five your funny-factor.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @SandeepaDil, I'm good! Sincerely yours, everybody
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Does anyone know how to root Android : Samsung Galaxy A5 (2017)?
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Is there any service or app on apt or deb packages for Ubuntu desktop and Ubuntu based Deepin?
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> I have started my own startup company and have my domain through Google's G-Suite but I have a server tower running Ubuntu Server for my 4 terabyte file storage and on my laptop I currently have Ubuntu based Deepin but since grade 9 I have had Ubuntu desktop.... That was 8 to 9 years ago.... And I'm testing out a few Linux ba
<ubptgbot> sed OS's to see which one I wanna have on my netbooks, laptops, desktops for my company.... I am testing the following; Ubuntu, Deepin, Pearl Linux (which I don't really like), ElementaryOS, and I think a few others I can't quite remember...
<ubptgbot> budheswarbaghel was added by: budheswarbaghel
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Ellypsis, How you fixed it? I have that on my fp2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ellypsis, Try brush the microphone hole with a dry toothbrush
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ellypsis, What action did you take?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Myrdynsheppard, This is very off topic. Best to search
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Myrdynsheppard, You don't mean iso?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Myrdynsheppard, Great that you are a GNU/linux user but this room is about Ubuntu Touch on phones 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Myrdynsheppard those are questions pretty OT here and you should ask in the related forums. Just in case you are thinking to try UT in your phone, it have to be ported before https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @Myrdynsheppard those are questions pretty OT here and you should ask in the related forums. Just in case you are thinking to try UT in your phone, it have to be ported beforehand https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @budheswarbaghel, Hi Vinay, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> hello, I want to know the difference between the M10HD and the M10FHD. … I have the M10FHD and I noticed that the sacade screen when changing page (1920x1200)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Exactly that. Resolution
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> FHD is much nicer
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I want to know if the M10HD has the same problem
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah. Not so many people have one because it is not such a good choice
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] hello, I want to know the difference between the M10HD and the M10FHD. … I have the M10FHD and I noticed that the screen jerks when changing pages (1920x1200)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Post again later if nobody responds
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sconio what do you mean by "the screen jerks" something like flickering? How is set your screen brightness?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> By the way, are there any plans of porting Unity8 to pure wayland? Maintaining a shell and display server at once might prove to be difficult
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> And hybris probably would play better with pure wayland
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @K31j0, Mir is maintained by canonical
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> K
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> thought they abandoned it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://mir-server.io/
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> last commit 6 hours ago :P
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ah
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so they keep it up for IoT
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> understandable
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> But in vanilla *buntu for desktops it's basically dead
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I think there's still work going on on that front too
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @K31j0, I can speak for the Mir team here. ;) … While Canonical isn't investing in its own desktop environment, Mir continues to support desktop useage by others (including Unity8). The next Mir release should be a big step in that direction.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> error: Exited sync due to fetch errors
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Oh
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> How I love it
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> @jonny, It was a Nexus 5 secific problem, don't know how to fix it on FP2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, I have had scrolling and distorted colours on my FP2. Together with a band of noise along the bottom edge. But it does settle
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, Did it settle by its own or you did something?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Well a restart but basically on its own
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> @Stereofont I just inset a thin paper in a specific place just above the battery, like in this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af5DvIZwSss
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, If one wanted to do this, it'd be better to start from scratch probably. It's not just unity8 itself which requires Mir.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ellypsis, Not sure about heat and paper. I think I would choose a piece of non stick baking paper, just to be on the safe side
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> good point
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> I bought it used, and there where already a paper, but it mooved away. So so far, no enough heat to burn the paper
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, On the Unity8 side you can part of the way (working with Wayland apps) by using a recent version of Mir. But there's a load of other stuff in the UT architecture that would require new or bespoke Wayland protocols.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, [Edit] On the Unity8 side you get can part of the way (working with Wayland apps) by using a recent version of Mir. But there's a load of other stuff in the UT architecture that would require new or bespoke Wayland protocols.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I don't know how well hybris plays with mir, there's some talking that Mir on N5 is crashing on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Haven't had chance to port anything yet, so can't tell myself
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> When Canonical was working on the phone Mir was working fine on libhybris. I don't know the current state as Canonical is no longer maintaining support for hybris. UBports took over the corresponding Mir code (https://github.com/ubports/mir-android-platform) when Canonical dropped it.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I don't think any work has been done with recent Mir versions as the UT phone hasn't updated Mir since Canonical left the project. First UT needs to get off of 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, Like what? There are some not so great decisions in various areas, where things that really should just be in unity8 itself are in qtubuntu, creating undue complexity.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But this is why it'd be better to just start from scratch with a rewrite, than to try to straight replacement of mir with something else.
<ubptgbot> VeryOriginalUsername was added by: VeryOriginalUsername
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0CvoXOR.mp4
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, Like trusted prompts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, But this could be handled directly in unity8, rather than via wayland/mir protocols, no?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @VeryOriginalUsername !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, That depends on your appetite for reworking the architecture.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you haven't that appetite, you probably already decided it's not worth your time to rewrite unity8 to work as wayland only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's doable, but it is as much work as writing a new shell stack
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> It's not up to me, but I'd just use Mir's support for Wayland clients. And only touch with any code using of legacy Mir client APIs if it needs work for other reasons.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure, i was just trying to impart the gravity of doing what @K31j0 asked :)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> [Edit] It's not up to me, but I'd just use Mir's support for Wayland clients. And only touch with any code using legacy Mir client APIs if it needs work for other reasons.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> [Edit] It's not up to me, but I'd just use Mir's support for Wayland clients. And only touch any code using legacy Mir client APIs if it needs work for other reasons.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @VeryOriginalUsername ... that user name is... super original!  Well done.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XNXZj8bT.mp4
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> PalmCentro was added by: PalmCentro
<ubptgbot> <PalmCentro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/6UjF7f5S.png And iv'e done it again!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @PalmCentro !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @PalmCentro, congratulations!!! 😜
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> \o/
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> Hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> Is there rootfs available for arm device?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @maharudra108, yes sure
<ubptgbot> <samzn> All ubports adaptations use a reference rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> http://cdimage.ubports.com/rootfs/
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> I can use this on arm 32 bit device?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes we currently only support arm32
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But you will use a lot more than just this file
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Does USB Ethernet work with Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, if the kernel has a driver for the adapter, on your device, it should
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @Flohack, Thnk u
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, But Android devices normally don't have the driver 🤨 do they 🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Curiosity, does the init file on the rootfs have any hard dependency on hybris?
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @unknown, Find a module and add on your kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> usually the number of drivers built into the kernel is very limited, because those things are generally not usable with phones, and the kernel needs to be veery small
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I want to try it on mainline
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @maharudra108, module support is also usually not enabled, plus one needs a module compiled for that specific kernel version
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @dohbee, That's what i meant to say.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Okay - thank you
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> If u find any driver for that then please ping me too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @samzn, Well except root partition mounted I dont think so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay... where the heck does the calendar in the DateTime indicator get defined
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the widget?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's either in unity8 itself or ubuntu-ui-toolkit, i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> meh, this monero pool keeps rejecting my results, and the miner keeps getting reconnected
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're doing too good I guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apparently something changed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whoa! I think I found the place where the calendar gets created! https://github.com/ubports/indicator-datetime/blob/457d0446cc81e6800e4a898d0a94519c672f8430/src/menu.cpp#L309
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What any of this does, though...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 580x275) https://irc.ubports.com/eRzq8MUT.png Yes... add calendar...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's what it does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, that just creates menu item which tells unity 8 to display a calendar widget there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or not if the dconf setting has it to be hidden
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> Miki was added by: Miki
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So somewhere there is a model of a calendar
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's no real ui in the indicators
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the renderer handles the UI side. in this case, the renderer is unity8
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, I mean "Somewhere" as in somewhere in our 300 repositories
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Searching in QtUbuntu and Unity8 have come up rather disappointing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> definitely not qtubuntu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is this it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/blob/e40217fc434c8de8d7a0485ca6e18b3b33c00edf/qml/Panel/Indicators/MenuItemFactory.qml#L533
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> import Ubuntu.Settings.Menus 0.1 as Menus
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah! So it's in settings-components then
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Miki !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/settings-components/blob/72391ada61ea5eb5360784cf1654f4b477296672/plugins/Ubuntu/Settings/Components/Calendar.qml#L295 … There it is.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, https://github.com/ubports/settings-components/blob/master/plugins/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/CalendarMenu.qml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I got closer. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow, THANK YOU!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, all that craziness needs cleaned up and consolidated
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, it makes sense now that we've hit the end of the rabbit hole
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it doesn't make sense from the ground above
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, @dohbee, it's hacks on hacks. It does work though. https://github.com/ubports/calendar-app/pull/87
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep. Seems like QLocales are just a little bit buggy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would ust remove pt_PT from the system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Addressed that in the PR comment. ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, As far as I can see, pt_PT isn't installed in the location where lanugage-plugin looks, `/usr/share/locale-langpack`.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only reason it's displayed at all, then, is https://github.com/ubports/system-settings/blob/871cb711673f1c12c3b2227e4558ac42845f6e9f/plugins/language/language-plugin.cpp#L174
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> portuguese from brazil and portugal are not the same, different words, different way of talk
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But there's the `pt` locale and the `pt_PT` locale
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With `pt_BR` definitely being Brazil's
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `pt` itself, however, should be Portugal's, right @ixavier?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if the locale isn't set to pt_PT then why is qt using it for the weekdays in calendar?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The locale is set to pt_PT as far as I can tell
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But only because of that workaround to the name of the language being incorrect in Qt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's only to get the name, it doesn't set that in the system, afaik
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> I think that "pt" wa, bes trying to aggregate the portuguese from african coutries, never understood it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm there for you, Dalton.  Any time.  I'm pleased to help you.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe it is becasue of a bug in the way system-settings is doing things
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi Bruce wayne
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Nope, the name `pt` gets replaced with `pt_PT`
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Strangerer, ...................... hi............
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's what goes in to the tmpLocales list
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Where is alferd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, ah right, so i think if we fix system settings, and people reset their locale after, it would solve it without the hacks, then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the real question is, is `pt` really a suitable replacement for `pt_PT`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ivo seems to say it is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> I'll investigate what that "pt" is all about
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pt == pt_PT in ubuntu, iirc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-47891 says "Afaik likely subtags takes likelihood into account, so 'en' is american and 'pt' is brazilian"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, remember though, that 99% of translations in UT are gettext, not Qt
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> The first time I was aware of that "pt" was on transifex during the yunit period. I started translating both "pt" and "pt_PT", but never finished the "pt" because realised that we at Portugal were using "pt_PT"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, even system-settings itself has no pt_PT file
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hmm pt is probably the generic thing, and PT/BR has some special local stuff
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, such as pt_PT being broken
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But we don't seem to carry pt_PT specific translations
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, because pt == pt_PT in ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in terms of gettext
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, let's see what happens if I remove the workaround
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> before that workaround, system-settings would have just been applying 'pt'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but after the update to Qt 5.5 that broke, so this workaround was added, but in a slightly wrong way
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, should have just changed the display name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so, with the workaround pt_PT gets set, and gettext stuff falls back to pt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then later Unicode broke the short day names for pt_PT
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Boy I hope this build works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just change it so everyone has to use en_US. problem solved ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something something cultural silencing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack don't you dare merge that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> My finger is on the button
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> NOO!
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (and then they all died)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm why you PR it and then dont want a merge 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its called agile development, where bugs are fine, since they are unavoidable.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because I've got another build happening right now from new ideas
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/ubports%2Fsystem-settings/detail/xenial_-_remove-ptPT-workaround/1/pipeline/24/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We just need to wait
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> new ideas <=> new branch
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ok this looks better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> patience young Florian
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I would be a good Padawan
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> WTF it got 5 PRs open!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Me: "Yeesh this is taking a while. What the heck is Jenkins doing?"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 303x604) https://irc.ubports.com/uTQduksH.png Just building Qt twice
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> danggg
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Wtf
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Once for armhf, once for arm64
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> we need to start caching some stufgf
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also, our daily builds are triggering way too often
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox is that your fix for the dismissed problem: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/595#issuecomment-389849560
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Some users report freezing devices, this is just a ticket about a possible connection to the keyboard. Maybe the patch you made
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, move the CI to a planet where the days are longer?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, That seems extremely unlikely
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 248x607) https://irc.ubports.com/rMwNQBtY.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> OTA pushes are triggered for each device, but it would be sufficient to do it at the end:
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok just asking
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, but I can reproduce the problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One step forward, 500000 steps back
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like the system freezes on the last frame of the fade-out animation for the lockscreen
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This might be related too: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/606
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Interesting change of events, @dohbee... Portuguese is no longer in the list
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, only Brasil's
<ubptgbot> <samzn> so only the correct portuguese
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, is it listed twice?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because you just removed the workaround, rather than fixing it to only fix the display name?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> nope
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> just once
<ubptgbot> QJA42UIQ25 was added by: QJA42UIQ25
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome QJA42UIQ25  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why oh why don't these things have master branches :-/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, https://github.com/ubports/system-settings/pull/56 is more what i was suggesting in fixing system-settings
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, xenial is the new master
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox didn´t you want to make me a redmine ticket?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I got distracted by locales
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Merde!
<gehidore> moin
<gehidore> since I don't see much traffic anywhere, at least that I'm able to find, is the ports status for bullhead (nexus 5x) accurate in the sense that it hasn't seen any traffic in almost a year?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's been touched more recently than that, but it's still the same brokenness
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee was `nativeLanguageName()` what you were looking for rather than displayName?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Because displayName isn't a thing on QLocale
<gehidore> thanks UniversalSuperBox, shame it's still so broken, wonder if any of the success in porting sailfishos can be used to further the ubport? I haven't looked at ub touch in a while so I don't actually know how much similarity there is at that middle layer
<gehidore> assuming they're still libhybris based
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, oh, you're right, i was reading the related code in context wrong
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can push
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have pushed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's built or something
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I'd test it but now usc is segfaulting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unrelated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you pick up the 5x?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope, this is on the 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `type=1701 audit(1526585666.662:187): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=5506 comm="unity-system-co" reason="memory violation" sig=11`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh nice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh and now it's okay again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> wat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> memory going bad?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What the heck
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only displayed Portuguese language is "Portugues (Brosil)"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i need to change the likely bit too it seems
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```I/Adreno-EGL(    0): Build Date: 01/06/15 Tue … Local Branch: mybranch6793908 … Remote Branch: quic/LA.BF.1.1.1.c2```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gotta love Android
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, yeah, we're using an Adreno build from 2015 on the nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'm having issues downloading files with the browser; is anyone else?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/AU0NRh1v.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What a strange bug
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hate to sound like a broken record, @dohbee, but the same thing has happened again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Somehow that workaround was holding up the European Portuguese support...?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know why that qt bug hasn't been fixed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the pt being pt_BR one, at least for the display name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tempted to change it to just be "it's bloody portuguese, mate"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that'd be fine (not really)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If only the language actually showed up
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that pt_BR is the likely language for pt, so it's being shadowed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, that makes no sense
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, What device are you on?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the Nexus 5, but it also appears to be occuring on every device under the sun
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/606
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Not on mine. I just did exactly what you showed and it works fine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you fully updated?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Yes in a way. An odd naming in notification but correct name in Downloads
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also mtp-server is causing memory violations
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```$ mtp-server  … Bus error (core dumped)```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is everything on fire today?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/FBrft3kV.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox ^^
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, I can't even download anything is why I'm asking
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, so Bus Error is just an advanced segfault
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/YLcWgSlD.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Device, version?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I am now
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, Well it's off now lol. Just a minute
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> On the other hand, SIGBUS makes me think of the thread getting hit by a bus and that makes me happy for some reason
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Poor MTP server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, technically it was hit by a bus
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/gEMbaHOK.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think the problem is actually that it was cat attacked
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did your cat commit some change that you're unaware of?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> FP2 is cool, but expensive >~>
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Do we really have to use MTP?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> It's a bad protocol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fortunately, you don't personally have to use it really
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> So I can still use SFTP if I want to move to UT or at least try it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The error is specifically BUS_ADRALN
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Invalid address alignment
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> wot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, yeah, just enable ssh, and put your key in authorized_keys, and it should work
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @UniversalSuperBox, somebody make unity break ram lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it won't work over usb, anyway
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] somebody made unity break ram lol
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, I'm not a cable man when it comes to my phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, yeah, a REALLY BIG bus (laser) hit Alderaan
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, This is now canon.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was also cannon, but that's beside the fact
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> btw, the laser jokes in borderlands: the pre-sequel are amazing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```$ stop mtp-server … stop: Unable to connect to Upstart: In D-Bus address, character ' … ' should have been escaped```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think I need to find another profession
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why did you put a newline in the middle of your dbus address?!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've touched nothing!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fgb7D2cdPm/ … I'm going to try to gather more logs for the freezing thing after this, but I needed to investigate this first
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or at least gain information on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is "Program" ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So am I seeing that the return address is a bit after the actual function call?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, The clue was: "Continuously broken"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, What channel are you using exactly?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, What do you mean? I'm on 15.04 still
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, but could be 15.04 stable or devel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's just to know if there's something different
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Hopefully devel. I prefer a bit of instability 😉 I'll check once I get my phone reassembled
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> 15.04 hasn't really been changing much though has it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The development is stopped in 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it hasn't changed at all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> devel should ~= stable
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> but I'm trying to look for whatever difference
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, Is it 15.04 that's doing the freezing?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> or 16.04
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> My 15.04 have problems with OpenStore crashing, and my 16.04 is freezing 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm in pattern hunting mode
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol I'm hopefully going to be getting another phone soon so I can run both 15.04 and 16.04 and help with bug reports and such
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Which model?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> N5
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Or I might go with the Meizu
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Maybe even the tablet; I don't know lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The Meizu is better I think, but I only know the N5
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Something that Libertine isn't broken on. Having desktop apps was the main thing that drew me to UT and it was only after I bought the N5 that I found out that it's broken on the N5 lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> maybe is going to be fixed in 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I was on stable
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, Hopefully
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @amolith, Switching to devel now. There are 413.9 MB of updates downloading so I would say there's a bit of a difference @dohbee lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Don't worry, you'll have the whole weekend for fixing problems :)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @amolith, I'm interested in both libertine and convergence
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Which leaves me with no options currently lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Lyokanthrope, same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are plenty of options
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like the Nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> convergence works fine on the nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> legacy apps which are not converged, do not :)
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> How are people achieving convergence on their nexus 5? Or more accurately how are you achieving video out to a monitor?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> slimport adapter
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Slimport adapter
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> sigh
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I've used convergence on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> It was really buggy/janky for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> _sigh five_ @UniversalSuperBox!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Lyokanthrope, It worked very well for me. The only thing I was missing was a way to scale the display. I used it with a 1920x1080 monitor that's about 13" from corner to corner.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Where are files downloaded from Telegram stored?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be in `~/.local/share/<APP_ID>/` for any app, including telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or, rather, `~/.local/share/<APP_PACKAGE>/<APP>` i think
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @amolith, Hm. It tended to crash when I paired my bluetooth mouse/keyboard, and text rendering would occasionally turn into garbage when using it for an extended amount of time. Maybe I just had bad luck.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Lyokanthrope, The convergence thing is still a bit unstable
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It happens to me when trying to connect multiple bt devices. The system just crashes
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I do not have `com.ubuntu.telegram` in `~/.local/share` 😕 Any other ideas? I started to look in `~/.cache/` but that would have taken absolutely forever.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Well let's see if this works . . .
#ubports 2018-05-18
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Quick question... Is it better to install Ubuntu Touch on Android devices that don't have or do have physical home buttons? And for Android devices that have biometric fingerprint scanners is Ubuntu Touch fully operational with them?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Myrdynsheppard, In my experience, it's better to install UT on devices without home buttons because UT doesn't make use of them AFAIK so you'd be wasting space if you got a phone with hardware buttons. As for the other question, check devices.ubuntu-touch.io to see the different devices and some info about where development i
<ubptgbot> s and what does/doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Myrdynsheppard, i don't think fingerprint scanners are enabled on all devices, but there was at least some work in the past from Canonical to enable it, for the Pro 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what current state is though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's causing problems now because it was a closed-source blob that's ABI incompatible with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't use it under android either anyway
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah close sourced software, love it
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amolith, Tbf on one of the ubuntu phones. (canonical official) the home button worked, that being said, on phones like the opo, the home button doesnt work, I dont know if thats because of the way canonical coded the home button, or a choice from Marius who did yhe porting to the oneplus. … But it seems to me that b
<ubptgbot> uttons are optional, but usually its prefered not to have them.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's probably more due to how the hardware works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because like everything else in android world, it's not consistent
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @dohbee, Why can't I pm you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why would you
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Is there any setting to block pm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you shouldn't randomly PM people from a group anyway
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Will get blocked
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hey
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> still having trouble getting touch onto nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> I'm using ubuntu 17.10...is that a problem? Do I need 14?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Buck Montana, AppImage is supposed to be distro agnostic
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Do Ubuntu touch browser support flash
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Strangerer, No?
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does it support proxy browsing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Oh i remember you
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Who r u
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You harrassed me sexually some time ago
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] You sexually harrassed me some time ago
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> May be I don't remember
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i hope the browser never supports proxies
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because they are awful broken things, which create needless complexity
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I just prefer VPNs
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> It's give free internet lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> proxies do not give free internet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they give free headaches, is all
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> My sim card  is easy to hack
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Proxies are an easy way to bypass blocked websites. There are ones that are configured to only activate when a blocked address is requested
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I always have such proxy enabled, as i live in Russia
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> that's so depressing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I don't need a system wide vpn for that purpose, so a simple PAC proxy does the job for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> PAC is even worse
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does it have 3rd party browser apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can browse the open store for yourself and see what apps are avaialble
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, I'll listen to you once half of the internet gets blocked in your country lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It was a big pain in the ass for me back in the day when i was using UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i still will not use proxies
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Seems like UT browser is only browser with features others are like garbage
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Good for you i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and thankfully the Senate voted to preserve net neutrality
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> when I think of the browser situation I think firefox purposefully acted in the way that would benefit google and apple most, by creating an nth mobile alternative that could do nothing but drain some mindshare from UT and provide a plausible reason for not releasing ff browser there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i guess i don't have to build an LRAD to go takde down the government with, today anyway
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> they're branded as a "freedom fighter" but its a ruse
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> We're getting OT here, let's move to @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why shouldnot Firefox made app UT after all it's open source right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's up to mozilla
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why don't UT developers approach Firefox and ask them to make app
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Oxygen is good but I'd really like FF too
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Strangerer, Because it takes a lot of time, effort and money for an extremely low return
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it would have take less time effort and money than building their own OS to divert mindshare from UT
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Money from browser how and why?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Christopher, They gave up like 3 years ago, maybe longer?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> they did their damage and it was time to move on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Strangerer, engineers cost money
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Do they sell data
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Strangerer, Mozilla is a none profit, so they arent allowed to make profit, but the pay for devs via default search engines, cant remember how else.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> @PhoenixLandPirate the FF role is common in politics here as well... a third party presents itself as being for 'the people' but that person's sponsors don't really care about the people. The third party create's enough confusion to detract from and ruin the chances of the more earnest legitimate third parties
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> and the major players are able to continue moving ahead without changing their approach or being bothered in any way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please stop with the conspiracy theories about firefox
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> [Edit] @PhoenixLandPirate the FF role is common in politics here as well... a third party presents itself as being for 'the people' but that person's sponsors don't really care about the people. The third party creates enough confusion to detract from and ruin the chances of the more earnest legitimate third parties
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Or at least move them to the ot chat dam it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even then, they're not true
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> labels like conspiracy might help marginalize my description, but they do not make it less true
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why Firefox makes app for Linux distro where its 5% usage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your description is not true, nor is it marginalized
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mozilla was working on building an OS with Firefox, long before UT came about
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> are you sure about that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they were working on a firefox based shell interface back in like 2005
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> So many politics
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> wikipedia articles for both show that UT started before Firefox OS
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I know wikipedia is dubious but its better than someone random person in a telegram chat room
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol, wikipedia literally says the "initial release" of both of those was on the same day
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> initial release is different from start date
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you are conflating "initial release" with "time spent working on something that leads up to that release"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, mozilla had a desktop shell based on firefox they were experimenting with sometime around 2005-2006 timeframe
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> @dohbee did you own an ff device? what did you think?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I always kind of wanted one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whether you want to believe that or not, is not my concern. it is fact, and it was running on a test machine in the office
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i don't have a ffos device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I installed a ffos emulator once. Kaspersky decided to block it as a threat
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> All you need to know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, but kaspersky
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ffos didn't actually take any interest away from ubuntu on phones
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> They kinda let it go fast for something.they've been working on and off since 2005
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and there's no mozilla/apple/google conspiracy
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> you are very naive
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> mozilla basically worked for google for many years
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> google paid them to use google search as their default search
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> chill dude
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i may be many things, but naive is way off base.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mozilla isn't wholly funded by google search hits
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Christopher, Google paid for a service, and got it, Mozilla then used said money to better their product as the service is maintainable.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sheesh
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Even if it was, that doesnt mean google owns them any.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> google is not paying mozilla to make firefox slower than chromium, ffs
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I buy bread from tesco, doesnt mean that I suddenly have the power of an executive, or ceo at tesco.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> your purchase does not involve relationships with tesco at the executive level
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't know that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe he knows tesco execs and drinks with them at the pub
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> its a safe assumption
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> i doubt that
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and yet you have conceived of a vast conspiracy between browsesr vendors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i know and talk to restaurant owners all the time, but it doesn't mean i get to control what they put on the menu, despite my paying them to eat at their venues
<ubptgbot> moe包子 was added by: moe包子
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> Some chemicals react differently in different quantities at different scales. People and companies can be the same way.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> the rules that you and I typically have access to are not work the same for everyone
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> another thing strange about mozilla is the way they left the mail client underdeveloped
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> vivaldi browser are building a mail client into their browser named m3 and it is one of the most wanted features from users
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> [Edit] the rules that you and I typically have access to are not working the same for everyone
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> My point made a war! sorry
<ubptgbot> Strangerer was added by: Strangerer
<ubptgbot> Dusynity was added by: Dusynity
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @PalmCentro, what device is this
<ubptgbot> Bryan was added by: Bryan
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> I , sorry for English is broken,
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> I want try ubuntu touch , in my smartphone,  … Mediacom phonepad s510u , is compatibles?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Supported Devices: http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> (Photo, 640x1136) https://irc.ubports.com/Pj2hH4ss.png
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> oh heck
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> you're right
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> The link in the group description needs an update!
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> Ok , my model it’s not present
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FHGIQvE7.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> @Lyokanthrope, You think I don’t have chance?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> It'd require a port unfortunately, find a dev that has the device or try it yourself if you have some experience
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AiqM0KSm.webp
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> the installer did not work right on my NEXUS 5...
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> @Lyokanthrope, I want try , you don’t have one guide ?
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> after lead device to bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc.ubports.com/vVH09gHf.png
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> (Sticker, 512x192) https://irc.ubports.com/Ap8e9RUP.webp
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Bryan, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Dusynity, You have ADB drivers and etc installed I hope?
<ubptgbot> <Bryan> Thank you, I try after and I said you went working or not
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Good luck, it requires a lot of prior experience with Android device porting and bringup.
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> @Lyokanthrope, ADB works fine. But I will check that.thanks
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Hmm.
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> The installer successfully lead device to bootloader. But it always shows “please connect your device with usb cable”
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Maybe try a different USB cable as well. Is the device booting into the UBports recovery successfully?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dusynity, Are you using Windows? you need to use this version https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/download/0.1.9-beta/ubports-installer.0.1.9-beta.exe
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> @Lyokanthrope, NO...just stop on bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> @advocatux, ok .I will try this.thank!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dusynity if you have any doubt or trouble, come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the install group
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> (Sticker, 512x288) https://irc.ubports.com/pxLDAou2.webp
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Buck Montana, Try a live USB with 16.04 and use the snap installer
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem was right. A huge chunk of OT overnight. Please respect the rules and have consideration for others
<ubptgbot> chebykinn was added by: chebykinn
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chebykinn, Hello Ivan. For more about UBports, check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> Hi, thank you for your work on ubports, but I'm having trouble installing it on my Nexus 5. I've used installer, it flashed everything successfully, but after "Installing Update" part on my phone, it would just stuck on Google boot screen.
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> Hmm, should I use WelcomePlus group for questions about installation?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Yes, WelcomePlus is better and lots of cases were already discussed there, so help will be quicket
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> [Edit] Yes, WelcomePlus is better and lots of cases were already discussed there, so help will be quicker
<ubptgbot> <chebykinn> ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sailbook doesn't seem to give access to Messenger any more :(
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Xray2000
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the problem dealing with walled gardens and proprietary crap 😉
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Actually the one on my M10 still seems to work but I think it's a different build which Rudi personally sent to me. The OpenStore version on my Pro 5 just tells you to "install Messenger".
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, I think you need a 'live' account on a spare machine somewhere, as they synch rather than standalone
<ubptgbot> <PalmCentro> @leoaslan, Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess it depends on the country … i hear the same scenario even way before but until no wi can still use the messenger on facebook's webapp
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> I'm running Nexus 5 16.04 (r385) and the screen continually freezes.  I'm still connected via ssh and the OS is still running.  Does anyone know which process to kill or restart to unfreeze the screen.  Rebooting is giving me RSI 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fourloop2002, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/606
<ubptgbot> <tydell> Nexus 5 16.04 (r387) freeze no more, so it looks like this issue has gone away
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> OK I'll upgrade and test again
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> So far so good - no more RSI 😊
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Think it's back now, maybe FB were just doing maintenance.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🎉 bug 606 it's fixed now https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/606#issuecomment-390202924
<ubot5> bug 606 in Baz (deprecated) "botched invariant for import" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] 🎉 bug 606 is fixed now https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/606#issuecomment-390202924
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubot5 is really lost its use at this point i think
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good job ubot5... But try harder
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bug 1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<bshah> bug 606
<ubot5> bug 606 in Baz (deprecated) "botched invariant for import" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> bug 12345
<ubot5> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It hates me lol
<bshah> small case b
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ahh you ruined the magic
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Ubot5 why are you here? @popeydc have you released him from his cage?
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Uhm.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, Thought you removed him a while back when we merged with # ubuntu-touch
<Truxx> Am I the only one thinking that ubports has the best app-overview/close feature in the mobile OS world?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Truxx, the unity8 app overview is okay, but does need some work i think to be optimized for convergence
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh I see
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You would have loved Windows Flip3D. ;)
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> i compiled ubports boot and system using ubports docs.
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> now i want to test so should i do same as on docs mentioned https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/installing-16-04.html
<Truxx> dohbee: "to be optimized for convergence" - what does it mean? I personally do like the look and handling of that feature
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> https://hastebin.com/asoleramot.scala
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> help please
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Truxx, It means maximizing the usability so everything works on a 24" display with keyboard/mouse as well as it does when using on a phone/tableet with touch screen and gestures
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @maharudra108, I think you should maybe join @ubports_porting if you've already got halium bits completed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i think i remembered that group name correctly)
<Truxx> I see, thank you for the explanation. Now I understand the convergence you meant. I did not even know that ubports is also heading in a direction being also a desktop OS...
<Truxx> That's a bit surprising - at least for me -, because the abandoned Unity (well, apart from yunit) had this idea too.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Ubuntu Touch is using exactly that Unity8, which isn't abandoned but now developed by UBports.
<Truxx> I think I'll give ubports a try. If I've seen correctly, my best bet is a Nexus 5 hammerhead
<Truxx> Ok, I understand. The vision with one DE for all devices remains then for this project...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee, Fingerprint works on pro5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, in 15.04 yes, but i think there are some problems in 16.04, and this isn't usable on other devices
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, I see
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OnePlusSix is out …
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> so basically Seven is out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> One Plus Se7en, the deadliest sin
<Truxx> Somehow I don't find the community supported device list, only the promoted ones. Is there such a list?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all devices are community supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is only the community
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is the list
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, But there are 2 separate lists for core and community devices though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, so someone made a poor choice with language there then
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> My device is not in the list for some reason and idk who to ask to add it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, Dalton's device is in the list, so i have an idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it needs images building on system-image.ubports.com i guess
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Nop, community devices dont need that
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> The only device listed there is a dalton's halium build that's half broken
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I want mine to be listed too ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> titan?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> didn't walid do that one?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Well maybe i don't remember
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway i thought it was installable via the installer, and had an image on ubports server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the website seems broken now too
<Truxx> hmm, I just cannot find anything on that device site...
<Truxx> indeed, looks like broken atm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Truxx, are you looking for a particular device? it seems the links to install instructions aren't quite working, but the list of devices is there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Truxx, It's working for me, what looks broken to you?
<Truxx> It shows: {{device.name}}  and so on, but I cannot list anything
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Do you have noscript running or something like that?
<Truxx> yes, scriptsafe, but allowed some scripts
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> then maybe you need to allow some more :)
<Truxx> Indeed, I got a list now with 10 devices - is that it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> porting is not a trivial task
<Truxx> Ok, thank you for the hints. Actually I wanted to check if any samsung is supported, but apparently not.
<Truxx> hammerhead seems to be a good choice though, hope the camera, video, etc. are fine with ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not yet, though there are a few people working on a few samsung devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, nexus 5 is one of the best supported devices, though there are still some issues here and there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Truxx. You need a workaround to play video on Hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Easy though
<Truxx> I see. Anyhow I'm glad to see that the project is going on, inspite of ubuntu touch being stopped
<Truxx> Stereofont: That's no problem. How is the quality of fotos and vids made on that device? Hope they are nearly as good as with android.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Truxx. Lacks editing but I think the output is fine. Maybe someone here has done a head to head?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I mean we don't have an offline Snapseed equivalent
<Truxx> I won't miss editing, I will give it a try on a nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think resolution is set very low by default. At the start I got a terrible impression of my Fairphone camera
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The setting is not obvious
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can select format and resolution
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Default was 0.2 megapixels haha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the Moto G2, a much more popular and functional device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or G3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I always forget
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 2
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> How do i get listed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's the community channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For devices on the system image server
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That one is supported by Walid and is based on ubp-5.1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium needs some new tooling
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which we don't have
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Is it actively supported?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I mean whether it is actively maintained still
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think so?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Mire feedback here from users of the community port would be very welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We hear a lot about other devices but G2 is hardly ever mentioned
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] More feedback here from users of the community port would be very welcome
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> A question probably answered thousands of times
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Is ubuntu touch name of arm version or unity mobile?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] Is ubuntu touch name of arm version of ubuntu or unity mobile?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose now it actually is the name of ubuntu + unity8 experience stack
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> tubuntu
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or not tubuntu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Canonical isn't giving names with x ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> any more
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> do we have to wait for canonical to give it though?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a trademark violation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're allowed to use Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot less Flubuntu now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i guess very few people might even get that joke :-/ )
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @dohbee, Flash ubuntu? 😅
<ubptgbot> Andrei Zaikin was added by: Andrei Zaikin
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Andrei !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> Anyone tried installin anbox on meizu pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <InconsistencyIncarnate> Why you cant be the first?
<ubptgbot> <InconsistencyIncarnate> Life is a game of opportunity
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eranuzan, It is available in beta version but I have no personal experience with it
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> It seem to kill the mobile connection...
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> it might be a good idea to add a warnging to the documentation :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doesn't the documentation state it's experimental and may have bugs?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> congrats, you found a bug, open an issue on github maybe if one's not already open for it? :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> How long does it take a 32 GB flash drive to be formatted using the SD Card Management app?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> It's been going for about 10 minutes now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would think not long
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> try mkfs from the terminal
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> should take a minute at most
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> usually takes around 15 secs
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i always format my sdcard (and mount it as well) using my UT phone, because i have no card reader lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> pretty expensive for a card reader huh :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I took a risk and unplugged it lol. I just formatted it using GPartEd on my laptop lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, Juuust a little
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Well it's formatted but I can't do anything with it. It's like it's mounted read-only
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Try command line method
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> And check dmesg then if it still fails
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, Did this already and I still can't
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, Wonderful profile pic btw
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, Pastebin dmesg
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I miss my long hair -.-
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, Lol do you actually like it or are you being sarcastic? 😉
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i actually like it. i used to look similar and i miss that look
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> also that lighting.. makes you look like a saint :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, It's working fine now. I plugged it back into my phone and formatted it using the app, it took a couple of seconds, and plugged it back into my computer, and everything's fine lol 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, Lol I edited it using . . .InstantFX 😉
<ubptgbot> shnee was added by: shnee
#ubports 2018-05-19
<ubptgbot> Sr Queiroz was added by: Sr Queiroz
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> lineageos for j5lte not open :(
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> help me:(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll need to convince the author to release the source, then
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @ankaos, Isnt that illegal due to licence of linux kernel?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hey, does anyone know if and how apps in libertine can be themed?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @jonny, Tell that to xiaomi and mtk
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jonny, He is probably talking about device and vendor tree
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Flohack, Arent thos some kind of extension to the kernel that must be published, too?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No, they found a way to prevent this. Its mostly userspace stuff and services that are initializing hardware etc. Its not part of the kernel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi shnee & Sr Queiroz welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @YougoChats, Have a look at this https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/133
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohniks, Thanks but scaling is actually fine on my M10 HD. I meant purely cosmetic, setting for example ambiance across the board
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I mention a gtk theme change there as well to make scrollbars larger
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Again maybe that particular change is not what you are looking for but it shows a theme change
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> so what I'm trying to say is, if you research for how theming on a desktop works (config file style) you should be able to do that in libertine as well
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hmm the ubuntuusers post is no longer there. (also I don't have an account on that forum)
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> yeah, it's gone. turned out tweaking X apps inside libertine on UT, being a mobile platform running linux with a custom display server, was too niche to pick up a lot of traction in a german forum :)
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> But for you the link is not important I think, just research how you can theme the application. You don't need to look for a *libertine* specific instruction
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> all theming you manage to do in a config file should work
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> oh, you know what, I just found this link in my notes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16475233/ it has all the goodies in there (well, maybe, I don't even know what Ambiance means:) )
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Thanks. Ambiance is ubuntu's default gtk theme.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> can you share before/after screenshots if this works? I still don't have a good intuition what this means
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> That looks like it could do what I want. Tinkering intensifies
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Wait, real life demands attention. Tinkering postponed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't think this problem deserves its own bug report so I'm telling it here just in case someone is in the same situation.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> When running 15.04 if an app appears as an update in System Config > Updates that's not a problem because, well, you update it BUT in 16.04 if an app shows as an update but you know it's a vivid version only (v.g. uNav) you can think "I don't need that, I'll wait to install it".
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> And here's the problem, the update system stops searching for image updates because it thinks there's one waiting in the queue already. So you need to install any app that's waiting there if you want system updates!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> And this is how I jumped from r78 to r81 and met your... ok, fine, no mother jokes here :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Oh dear. Hopefully an update filter soon …
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That is like you have to get your socks wet before you are allowed to try on new shoes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In a "normal" scenario it wouldn't be a problem but it's now in this transition phase
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> blue text must click
<ubptgbot> Madhvendra Verma was added by: budheswarbaghel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please stop doing that, thank you
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> Sorry i just checking what this is for
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> I am new user
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, I understand checking it once, but thrice... :) … (that bot is for the irc gateway)
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> Thanks for the info
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, this was supposed to send "pong" message in response
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> to check if the bot is active
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but it doesn't work for some reason
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> for a pretty long time
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> We keep this chat free of pong 😂 … (pong means bad smell)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> this command can be removed in telegram bot's settings
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but it seems like no one really cares :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> And there is only one command     in here unlike slack
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @budheswarbaghel, you can create as many as you wish :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> jeez stop it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it does nothing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> BLUE TEXT … MUST CLICK … I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> @vanyasem, I just click blankx link
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> I must remove this
<ubptgbot> komposteroff was added by: komposteroff
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @komposteroff !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Hi I'm having bluetooth trouble on Nexus 5 xenial (r387).  Trying to connect to speaker, systems settings show connected but speaker doesn't recognise any connection and music player doesn't play through speaker.  Is there a current bug report to follow?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> maybe you can find some info here? … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/457/the-bluetooth-thread/59?loggedin=true
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Thanks I'll post there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Who's going to watch the Q&A today?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not me!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤣
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nor i
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, When is it live
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 1900 UTC
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> When is it live
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> In hours
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I have no idea what one thousand and nine hundred utc means
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Use a search engine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 1900 UTC to <your timezone>
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @vanyasem you can see a countdown here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEgIKstkTQE
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, Thanks. That's what i was looking for
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seven post meridian greenwich mean time
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I like sandwich time
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, I'm actually on it now. That's why i asked
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> To be back in time
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can eat a lot of sandwiches until Q&A starts
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> Is there any way to install ubtouch on pc??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dkvish, No but you can install Unity 8 to get some impression of it
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> Link plz
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @dkvish, https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> BUT read the issues first
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> Ok. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/issues
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @popescu_sorin I applaud your fine & delicate emoji selection on Youtube's Top chat :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 😃😉🐧🐱🐒🥝📺
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6mlCgLKv.webp
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6reLnx00.webp
<ubptgbot> winterk was added by: winterk
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @winterk, Hi Or, welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Still an hour and 20 mins to go eh?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> y
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, z
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> a
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm coming over all Canadian eh.
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Is anbox working on OPO ? Any good news please..
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Donreddy, keep that question for the live stream
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it will be live in 22 minutes
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Slow internet here bro. I think I can't.. 😭😢
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Any ways ..keep up the good work.. 👍😁
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> are we live yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEgIKstkTQE
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I need one of these right now, the livestream is on my desktop and the toilet is so near yet so far :/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.stadiumpal.com/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Question: does the milestone to have everything on par with Vivid for Xenial at stable release include Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, got it !
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And will all devices have to support Anbox at release?
<ubptgbot> <Helium> QUESTION: Can we expect appdrawer for 16.04 (OTA-4)? Or we will have to wait further OTAs? Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Love Jan's pronunciation of QT, "cute" :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Helium, That's a part of the "newer Unity8" that we don't have yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... later
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> OTA-4 end of June = YAY
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And yay for Marius being contrarian and saying Libertine will work :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Any progress with N4 camera-app problem in xenial?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> miaow
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Not sure we can squeeze it in...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How vulnerable is @mariogrip 's neighbourhood to accidental bus fatalities?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The cat can take over his work.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Not much, Ive been there, buses wont come through the narrow roads
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^_^
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Where are we now and where are we going? Talking Heads have the answer :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQiOA7euaYA
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> AND IT'S ALRIGHT!!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> BABY IT'S ALRIGHT!!!!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Glad that garnered some chuckles.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That game is also an example of the road to nowhere.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp0RDQpxEGc
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Are they even Norweigan sayings though?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> 1 cent each week should go into shares of an FTSE 100 company or something, a good investment.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thanks guys! Love!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Great Q&A !!
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> IBAN yeah
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> First, thanks for the great Q&A! I forgot to ask one thing: Iirc you say you have a QtQuickControls 2 demo application. Is that one already on Github? Maybe I can use it as source to find a solution to the scaling issues we have with the Kaidan app, which is already QtQuickControls2 based.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, we need a demo application
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Thanks again guys!! 😁👍
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, I'll just try packaging the Kirigami Gallery, it's already a nice demo application and mostly uses QQC2.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I accidentally ended the call rather than the stream
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 🤦‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, ending the call also ends the stream
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> but
<ubptgbot> Nico Ettl was added by: Nico Ettl
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Nico Ettl, Hello Nico. Uf you would like to know more about UPborts, look here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Nico Ettl, [Edit] Hello Nico. If you would like to know more about UPborts, look here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tZRl0kUC.null
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Crashes on Frieza
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Select and it bounces back to app scope
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also seems greyed out
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Okay... Thanks for testing anyway. I'll fix that tomorrow. Probably apparmor again :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Briefly flashes 'kirigami gallery' on screen, white on black
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Can you somehow get the log of the app? (Maybe there isn't even one yet ... if it crashes very early)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Logviewer crashes 😂
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/w6pkO8xX.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, lol x 2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Jan made a Xenial version O thought? Using JavaScript?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Jan made a Xenial version I thought? Using JavaScript?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That should be a priority, for testing
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Stereofont, v2.0
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ??
<ubptgbot> annalima was added by: annalima
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @annalima, ...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Sconio, What's up?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> idk
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @JBBgameich, what is the path to his log?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> pls
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Sconio, Logviewer crashes on Xenial
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes me no, where is the log because I can not find anything related to the application
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Is there a beta somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> no it is one openstore bac v2.40
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] no it is one openstore back v2.40
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] no it is on openstore back v2.40
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I have a OpenStore 2.40 for xenial
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not listed
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> no listed
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :/
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> wai 2 min
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not on the website either
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] wait 2 min
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe this should be in QA group …
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rZ0Btd2j.null
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> it's okay
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> up to openstore xenial
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Okay, works
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is no kirigami log
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it'll be in `~/.cache/upstart/application-click*`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I don't see upstart
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> wot
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Blobs, list + found and recovery
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In `~/.cache`?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I am looking in file manager
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. I'd recommend the terminal
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It leads to telegram_2_5_3_2.log with permission denied
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> logviewer (vivid)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry I am new at this kind of stuff
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Logviewer opens with a whole list of logs
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems kirigami didn't get that far
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The name flashed up and it died
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Restart didn't help
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Top left label saying Kirigami flashes up momentarily too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> JBB may have been right then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably was
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> AppArmor or framework set incorrectly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] AppArmor or framework version set incorrectly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Have we looked at Falkon?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> www.falkon.org
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a web browser?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ??
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> nice
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> KDE
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> multiplatform
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Looks like a desktop app to me.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Capable of modification?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> for ut ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> not armhf
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 32/64
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably using QtWebEngine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So the same thing we have
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With a different grace
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] With a different face
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> interested
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes it does
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> addon in
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Would it be possible for a person to compile Scope Desktop app for xenial,
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> pls
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because scopes require the unity8-dash
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> no scope on xenial
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I see
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I thought you were asking about scopes for a desktop computer
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or are you asking about the desktop apps scope for Libertine
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes for porting desktop app one libertine and tes/use one ut
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] yes for porting desktop app one libertine and test/use one ut
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Libertine scope might need a rebuild for 16.04, but there are scopes in the daily images, yes
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> this one is interesting to know, to consider the next possible application for 16.04 UT
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> and have an approach
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @annalima !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <amolith> What is the name of the browser for UT and is there a GitHub fpr it where I can request/upvote a feature I'm missing?
#ubports 2018-05-20
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> https://github.com/KDE/falkon
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I that what UT uses? For some reason I waas thinking of was Oxide or Oxygen or something like that
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Sconio, I that what UT uses? For some reason I was thinking of was Oxide or Oxygen or something like that
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Stereofont, I'm just reporting information from this topic
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @amolith, At your interrogation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, It's oxide, the implementation is browser-app
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Sconio, [Edit] I that what UT uses? For some reason I was thinking it was Oxide or Oxygen or something like that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Both are likely to be replaced
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, This? … https://github.com/ubports/oxide
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Why?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because Oxide is old and buggy and likely has some security concerns
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> QtWebEngine is more recent, has more maintainers, and it plays Netflix
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Lol. Any idea of when?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The plan is to release the new browser in beta before the next OS update
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As a click
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It started as like 20 minutes of messing around while complaining about Oxide
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right before the Oxide build failed. -_-
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, I look forward to it! In the meantime, would it do any good to ask for an option to "View page as desktop"?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Dalton, Marius, Jan, and Florian, thank you for another fine community update.  Couldn't see it live today, but grabbed it from youtube and just watched it.  Appreciate your time in keeping the community au fait.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, no problem. Thanks for the kind words
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> QQ: is there any documentation on call log or SMS/MMS import/export?  If not, I'll try to do some testing in next month or so and see what I can come up with.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unless you can dig something up on the Ubuntu Wiki
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Couldn't find it if it's there.  Expected this, so not disappointed.  Sometime in three or four weeks I'll have some phone testing time again, and I'll get a SIM for one of my test phones and see what shows up on the filesystem with some simple tests.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Heh.  Typed a lot more and then blew it away with a keyboard snafu.  Oh well.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Text messages seem like an anxiety point for many phone switchers, so seems useful if we can document the way.  Then folk with modern development skills can perhaps work up something to do things the easy way rather than the long chain of pipes a hack like me is apt to employ.  😄
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there a tool already in UT that I can use to encrypt/decrypt folders? I'm using a dual USB flash drive that I can use as storage to put files on my phone and my laptop but I want to make sure they're secured so no one else can see them if I lose it.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Or maybe a way to open a password-protected zip archive?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Well. UT doesn't have `zip`. Anyone know why? I deem that an essential program 😕
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Well. UT doesn't have `zip`. Anyone know why? I deem that an essential piece of software 😕
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aDIswbPF.webp
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0C0OJhl7.webp
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CAB0SCwl.webp
<ubptgbot> richelmy was added by: richelmy
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @richelmy, Hi Richelmy, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, As I remember, it can be done from terminal for a particular folder. The protocols are there. Nothing approaching user friendly though and of course UT ought to excel in that functionality. One day 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/x0Zxs0ms.mp4
<ubptgbot> Strangerer was added by: Strangerer
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> welcome back Aravind
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i will remember you for the entirety of my life
<ubptgbot> martinmayer was added by: martinmayer
<ubptgbot> Кеша was added by: Кеша
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Is there a telgram-app group to ask questions in or is here the best place?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @King welcome back. @martinmayer & Кеша welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. There are languages focus groups too
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think there is still a group specifically about telegram development but for general questions about UT telegram, here is finey
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @Strangerer welcome back. @martinmayer & Кеша welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. There are languages focus groups too
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] I think there is still a group specifically about telegram development but for general questions about UT telegram, here is fine
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> OK I installed latest telegram-app on xenial nexus 5 last thursday.  App appeared to work ok but since then no updates in any group.  Is there something else I need to do to keep messages flowing?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Did you restart after?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Installed through terminal?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Installed though openstore using new openstore version showing only 16.04 apps
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Odd. Should be fine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I suggest uninstall,  reinstall and then restart
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Installed version 2.5.3.2.  I'll try that.  thxs
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @advocatux, thank you.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @fourloop2002 @Stereofont I think an Ubuntu One account is still necessary for notifications, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes. But issue was no updates?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I assumed meant no new messages at all
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know, I need more coffee definitely BRB :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (but you're right)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I just had one. Already need more though 😎
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Thats correct.  I was able to receive messages for a few hours but since then nothing.  Now the wifi won't come up - ah the joys of testing on development builds 😞
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @fourloop2002, Maybe connection is the problem. Have you been using hotspot or VPN?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 has issues
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> I am trying to flash Ubuntu Touch on my bq M10 FHD. My computer has Ubuntu 16.04. When the installer asked me for the password I gave the password of the M10. I got the error message that the installer could not connct to the device. So I retried with the password of the computer. First, it said that I need to reboot the M10, wh
<ubptgbot> ich I did. Then the installer said "Flashing images ..." but it doesn't do anything. I have still the old Ubuntu 15.04 OTA-10.1 on the M10 after several hours. Which device's password does it expect? Computer or M10? Any ideas how to make it work?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Computer
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @Stereofont, Then my second try was the correct one. But it doesn't install. It just keeps saying "Flashing images..."
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @Stereofont, I'm using wifi which is working ok for browser, open-store, etc
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @fourloop2002 @Stereofont I think an Ubuntu One account is still necessary for notifications, isn't it? … EDIT: we're using ubports push server now :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe flash with wipe would have been better. I did that with my Frieza
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @martinmayer, My M10 had kept saying that for more than 2 or 3 hours. Installed succesfully.
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> I let it run over night. This has been 10 hours already.
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @martinmayer, Me, too - but in the morning it was done. … Does yours still keep saying "Flashing images..."?
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @LeoKor, Yes, it does. And the M10 still working normally with the old original Ubunto. I kind of expected it would go into some system mode while it is being flashed.
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @LeoKor, [Edit] Yes, it does. And the M10 still working normally with the old original Ubuntu. I kind of expected it would go into some system mode while it is being flashed.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You need to set it to Developer Mode in Canonical
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In Install group btw
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @Stereofont, I set it in developer mode before I started.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Better place for these discussions
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @martinmayer, Something went wrong/ My M10 went in system mode immediately after starting flashing. And at the end of flashing it rebooted into new OS.
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @martinmayer, [Edit] Something went wrong. My M10 went in system mode immediately after starting flashing. And at the end of flashing it rebooted into new OS.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Exactly. Everything Automagically handled
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @Stereofont, Do I understand you right that this is not the group for such questions? Sorry, if so.
<ubptgbot> Vishal Ekka was added by: budheswarbaghel
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @martinmayer, Welcome & Install is for that
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @Stereofont, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @vanyasem, Thank you madam!!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> 😆
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @Stereofont Reinstalled telegram-app and came back to exactly the same spot before uninstalled 😞 No updates messages still back from last thursday.  If I open the Ubports supergroup the Icon in top lefthand corner is flashing with an exclaimation mark(!) displayed, so something is amiss.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @technicalbird, ♂️
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @fourloop2002, Seems like it is pointing to the wrong cache. One for @Flohack I think …
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> OK I've raised a bug report #613.  thks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @fourloop2002, have you tried deleting cache, data and config? you can do it using UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I have the same problem and it works after clearing the data....however the issue always comes back after some time....it only happens on my Nexus 5 though, on my bq E5, it works fine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, This is Xenial. Does UTtweaktool work?
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh okay, I butt in without really knowing the whole story LOL … nope it doesn't yet but you can still do it manually in the cache,local and config folders
<ubptgbot> PPD~! was added by: PPD~!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @PPD~!, Hello PPD. Here is our page for UBports stuff … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Shuco was added by: Shuco
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Jose. For more about UBports read … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> interesting bug on N5....  steps to reproduce: … *turn on hot spot (it works) … *turn off hot spot (some time later) … *turn hot spot back on:  no more icon showing in notification tray at top, no more functionality, but nearby computer still sees SSID. … *will not work again until full phone reboot at which point everything w
<ubptgbot> orks normal again when you turn it on
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @Javacookies, I looked in cache & local. Its not obvious which directory is for telegram app. Any clues?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> interesting bug on my N5. Not sure if anyone else has seen this (all performed via notifiation tray at top 'network') … *turn on hot spot (it works) … *use it for a while … *turn it off (everything looks good) … *turn it on again: no more hot spot icon in system tray at top, no more hot spot … *fully reboot phone … *it works (
<ubptgbot> but I believe I had to turn hot spot on and off again sometimes even at this step)
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @wayneoutthere, Did you raised issue on GitHu
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @wayneoutthere, [Edit] Did you raised issue on GitHub?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @wayneoutthere Is this 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> no.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> must be last OTA let me check...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 15.04 r285
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Obviously not cos 16.04 has no mobile data - doh
<ubptgbot> BigDaddyLinux was added by: BigDaddyLinux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @BigDaddyLinux, Hi Rocco, welcome. Here are the first steps to conquer the world https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @BigDaddyLinux, I have to welcome you as well, Rocco. Destination Linux is one of my favourite podcasts!
<ubptgbot> Stefan was added by: Stefan
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> Hello!
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> UBports for some reason won't see my Nexus 5. USB Debugging is on, OEM is unlocked, and I've installed the drivers UBports installer asked me to.
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> Would anyone be able to help out?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stefan, Welcome, Stefan! Check out this link to get you started and we can try to help in the Welcome & Install room (there's a link on the webpage)! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Stefan, Did you switch from charging defualt to MTP default?
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> Thanks for your response, Yes I have
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> But Amolith is right…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Stefan, First step is make a username in Telegram 😃
<ubptgbot> <Strigi> Alright
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In Settings
<ubptgbot> <Strigi> Should be done, do I need to rejoin the group for it to change?
<ubptgbot> <Strigi> Ah, nevermind.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hasn't saved
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It enables invites and ping
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Otherwise you get lost in a sea of users
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You have a headline name (Strigi) and then a contact name like xyz123
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Is there a way to stop the browser reloading the page every time you switch tabs? Really annoying on a site like (the new layout) Reddit.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, Ronnie, Marius is publishing a new browser soon in test form, based on QtWebEngine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Current browser will die 🍹
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @Stereofont, And good ridance to it. I won't be sending any flowers.  😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> will it still look like the same as the current browser? just a change of the internals (engine/renderer)?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No reason why it should have the same appearance. It can be designed ground up
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, +1
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @wayneoutthere, I've had intermittent problems with N5 hotspot, nothing as consistent as you describe. There's a bug where others have reported their experiences.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Its new face will be BrowserMcBrowserface 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @alan_griffiths, Issues after VPN too. Seems a Nexus 5 thing
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @JBBgameich I'm trying to build uttt locally with clickable. Seems I need to add dependencies there as well in the clickable.json: libgsettings-qt-dev and libpam0g-dev
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Should those be added to the docker container as well then?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The container should only contain packages that are also included in the phone images, otherwise the click will not run. If the non-dev packages of it are included in the image, they can be in the cliclkable.json or the docker image.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> It makes sense to keep the docker image size small, so putting some packages into the clickable.json is fine.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ah, ok, so not a clickable issue, but a uttt issue?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> (assuming you want to build uttt with clickable)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Wait, what's utt?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Wait, what's uttt?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Bettervto move this to AppDev or OpenStore?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> oh, sorry: ubuntu-touch-tweak-tool
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Better to move this to AppDev or OpenStore?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> In general dependencies can be in the clickable.json, but you need to keep in mind they will not be included in the resulting click package.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ok. understood. thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @Stereofont, you mean, go to other channel?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ah, thx for PM :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohniks, Exactly
<ubptgbot> <ManyHatsOfLinux> I have a Nexus 5 that I have Flash UB ports on to, I'm currently learning python and looking for ways to contribute to this project. Is there any low hanging fruit I could go for?
<ubptgbot> <ManyHatsOfLinux> I have fairly decent sysadmin skills. But I've just started to learn programming
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Good first issues are tracked here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+label%3A%22good+first+issue%22 … If you want to do something with python, contributing to clickable (the app building environment) or writing an app in python yourself might be interesting.
<ubptgbot> kristiinaas was added by: kristiinaas
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kristiinaas, Hello Kristina. Here is a link for our introductory page about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, looks like a spam profile tbh
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hmm the google link is rather disturbing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, i took the risk. it's a link to some telegram channel about traveling. nothing too bad
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That isn't exactly an 'about me' though
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, Looks like a spam bot tbh ;P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Removed
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, hmm strange.  well at least there is 'something' amongst others
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Yeah, the Nexus 5's Wi-Fi chipset doesn't behave well
<krizoek> hi. is the sdk only for c++/qt ?
<krizoek> i had high hopes that it would be possible to use gtk
<krizoek> and do pure c programming with it
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> You can also use go/qt or python/qt, but GTK is currently not working very well in a mobile context.
<krizoek> i heard some rumors about purism making something for gtk, wouldn't be any collaboration with them?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're yet to see if any of the mobile GTK controls can be used anywhere but PureOS
<krizoek> ok
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> And currently they don't fully exist, so mobile GTK wont get into the Ubuntu Touch 16.04 release most likely.
<krizoek> i'll just wait until it comes out then
<krizoek> the version that include the mobile gtk that is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you  can use gtk+ if you want, but you will have to ship it in your package, and it doesn't have the nice designs and such the support QML does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the primary supported way to write UT apps is QML/JS and C++ where necessary
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Will scaling even work with GTK?
<krizoek> cool
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, No one tried
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, @JBBgameich. I wasn't following. Did you get the Gallery working?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, Well, scaling doesn't really "work" with Qt either. You have to use the "scalable units" bits. You could write the same code to handle GRID_UNITS_PX in C, and use that as the basis for your widget/text sizes
<krizoek> anyone of you tried to use sdl??
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I think I already saw SDL games for Ubuntu Touch.
<krizoek> cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, scummvm has already been made to work
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Not yet, I worked on different things today. Unfortunately I still don't have an Ubuntu Touch device and so I only test in `clickable --desktop`. Maybe I can fix it by just testing around with the apparmor stuff, new build coming soon :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when we get the new Mir, a lot more stuff will "just work" and shouldn't break whenever Mir changes ABI
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, I installed the test click using Xenial OpenStore.  No advantage to an install via terminal?
<krizoek> i just ordered a cheap nexus 5. looking forward to trying out ubports
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @krizoek, @krizoek how much did you find yours for?
<krizoek> 50$
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Dirt cheap
<krizoek> a used one
<krizoek> yeah
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I'm looking forward to get one in july/sept (holidays for me)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Stereofont, I think I already found one mistake I made. I didn't notice the prebuild script of clickable is run outside the container.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JBBgameich, 👍
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://github.com/ubports/calculator-app
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> what license is that app
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it has no LICENSE file and doesn't mention a license anywhere
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's in the original project: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/04ban0K3.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We should add a LICENSE file though
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, Now the contents should be really armhf :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, GNU GPL v3. as i assumed. thankds
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] GNU GPL v3. as i assumed. thanks
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, opened issue
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ❤️
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know what the "Commercial Subscription" thing means
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, https://github.com/ubports/calculator-app/issues/14
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i will assign you now 🌝
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JBBgameich, Crashed again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wonder if GitHub e-mails me when you do that?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, that was a joke, why would i do that :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but probably
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, Is there a log in `.cache/upstart/unity8.log`?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, https://www.ubuntu.com/support probably this?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> maybe they have an agreement to support their old UT software for some partners
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> or had an agreement before
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It might also be the "IP legal assurance" program
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since it's right below the license
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's GNU GPL, i'm taking that snippet i wanted anyways
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> they won't catch me anyways, i'm in Russia
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, No mention of kirigami in the Unity8 log. I restarted it made no difference
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> strange
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I uninstalled the previous version manually then installed the latest
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The clickable container and real Ubuntu Touch on a device seem to be very different.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, @Stereofont are you using Vivid?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Xenial
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Photo, 420x630) https://irc.ubports.com/faHZnmoH.png In clickable it already works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I should stop being lazy and go grab a phone
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Xenial on Frieza
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Please notify me if someone found a useful log, for now I'm out of ideas unfortunately.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you type `dmesg` are there any apparmor denies?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> My app developing experience until now feels like basically just fighting apparmor 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In vivid it doesn't install. In Xenial it says it does
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Doesn't open in portrait either btw. Just checked
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Stereofont Can you send me your unity8.log anyway (if it doesn't contain any private information like passwords of course)?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry my mistake. I scrolled down 😃
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, well the process is definitely stopping
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> qmlscene normally doesn't crash except if apparmor does strange things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `aa-exec-click -p org.kde.kirigamigallery_kirigamigallery_5.45.1 -- QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_STYLE=Material qmlscene contents/ui/ExampleApp.qml`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'org.kde.kirigamigallery_kirigamigallery_5.45.1' does not exist`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably just can't execute it directly
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> does profile mean apparmor profile?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The click contents currently look like this: `contents  include  lib  manifest.json  org.kde.kirigamigallery.apparmor  org.kde.kirigamigallery.desktop  share`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Isn't there supposed to be an apparmor.json? https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html#security-and-app-isolation
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> oh you are right ... I just copied this from another app
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> New build in progress :)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, I first thought the name doesn't matter since it's referenced from manifest.json, but it seems to matter.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm just guessing
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/FCH9TIVF.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that didn't do
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Maybe I should remove the special characters from the maintainer name in manifest.json, just in case ...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Same
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5QU919C0.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Sorry ... I'm out of ideas again now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ditto no go
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> One thing I should check: can I put env vars in the dektop file like this at all https://github.com/JBBgameich/kirigami/blob/ut/examples/gallerydata/org.kde.kirigamigallery.desktop#L75
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> clickable doesn't really uses the desktop file, it just extracts the line and executes it in bash, so no realistic test
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I'm still not seeing an apparmor profile defined
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> I guess the safest try is to launch the app from terminal with desktop_file_hint set
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Wvdk2x0T.null
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> This time with reworked desktop file
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Do I need to increase the version number so the profile is rebuilt?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not getting it in the first place
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That didn't work either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How do I make qmlscene load the libraries from the custom location?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Modules, sorry
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `qmlscene —desktop_file_hint=org.kde.kirigamigallery_kirigamigallery_5.45.1 /opt/click.ubuntu.com/org.kde.kirigamigallery/current/contents/ui/ExampleApp.qml`
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Iirc, qmlscene -i <lib_apth>
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whoops
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `App.qml:23 plugin cannot be loaded for module "org.kde.kirigami": Cannot load library [...]libkirigamiplugin.so: (libKF5Kirigami2.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> LD_LIBRARY_PATH then?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> the file is located in `./lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/org/kde/kirigami.2/libkirigamiplugin.so`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `libQt5QuickTemplates2.so.5: symbol _ZN17QQmlDelegateModel6objectEib, version Qt_5_PRIVATE_API not defined in file libQt5Qml.so.5 with link time reference`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Oh .. Qt rebuild in Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, we're up to 5.9.5 now
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Ooops  … * `/me` updates the version number
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/FqydtLmM.null
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Let's try again
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Is QtQuickControls2 finally included into the images btw?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I could remove it from the click package then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, because we have the Suru style now afaik
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nope
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Still no go
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I almost kinda got it running
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Do the "officially supported" devices like n5 and opo use halium or run UT natively(idk if that's a good word for that)?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/W6mmIstZ.null
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, without QQC2 included this time
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @JBBgameich is that a qtcontrols app?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] @JBBgameich is that a qtquickcontrols app?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Yes, it's a controls gallery app
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Using QQC2
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, ubp-5.1. Halium was taken from it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @JBBgameich, Should i use ut toolkit or qtquickcontrols for a new app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> QtQuickControls, but the UITK isn't going away so you're fine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are still a few things that the UITK has that QtQuickControls don't
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Which I just use Kirigami for :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> if it worked
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Exactly why i want to stay with UITK
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I don't like kirigami tbh
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, good point 😆
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Anyway, the latest build doesn't work as well?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, running it manually with qmlscene almost works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the launcher doesn't
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> scaling broken again?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Blank here
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> That's something at least, just a white screen?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Or some very small text in the top left cornet?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Or some very small text in the top left corner?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9aVz1Jut.png
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox You have no QQC2 style set
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> `export QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_STYLE=Material`
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> And `export QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_MOBILE=true`
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @JBBgameich, Shouldn't that go in a clickable
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> In the desktop file
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> In exec line
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Oi70QiK3.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @vanyasem, It is, Dalton isn't using the desktop file though :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, Apparmor is the problem so far
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Same scaling problem as in Kaidan, but it "works"
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Probably simply because Ubuntu Touch has no real scaling but everything depend on UITK to use the custom gridUnits solution
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Probably simply because Ubuntu Touch has no real scaling but everything depends on UITK to use the custom gridUnits solution
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This swiping thing isn't working too great either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because, well, gesture points
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> back swiping or which one?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> From the side, for the menu
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> You can also swipe up and then turn right :) This gesture was implemented for UT specifically by the Kirigami developers
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Here's QQC2 Suru at work instead :)
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/C5pat4mv.png
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/MGw659qs.png
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EuDa0LfU.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Altogether, the command was `QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_MOBILE=true QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_STYLE=Suru LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/click.ubuntu.com/org.kde.kirigamigallery/current/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" qmlscene —desktop_file_hint=org.kde.kirigamigallery_kirigamigallery_5.45.1 /opt/click.ubuntu.com/org.kde.kirigamigallery/c
<ubptgbot> urrent/contents/ui/ExampleApp.qml -i /opt/click.ubuntu.com/org.kde.kirigamigallery/current/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf`
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Yeah, autoscaling doesn't work. Needs to be done manually, apparently
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> AUGH
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't expect that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zxTtyNr7G/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> there.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @sverzegnassi, Cool!
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @sverzegnassi, How did you do the scaling part?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I saw there is a GridUnit type implemented in suru, but how do I use it to scale the whole QQC2 stuff?
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @JBBgameich, ```qputenv("QT_SCALE_FACTOR", "2");```
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Is that device independent?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @sverzegnassi, @UniversalSuperBox Dalton, your command seems to get even longer 😂
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any idea why it won't make him an apparmor profile, though, @sverzegnassi?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @sverzegnassi, Wow that looks awesome
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @UniversalSuperBox, No clue yet. I'm running my app from cmd as well. I'm going to give it a look tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, okay. #BlameBrian then. :P
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox Did the version that didn't include QQC2 work?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> "work"
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The code is here if anyone wants to work on that further: https://github.com/JBBgameich/kirigami/tree/ut/examples/gallerydata … I'm going to sleep now.
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2ZphqMvx.png I'm not Dalton, but seems so
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Cool. I wonder what the two floating buttons are trying to do though 😂
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> They seem to do scaling in their own, and are now scaled twice
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> At least twice
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Correct! I've set scale ratio = 2
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox the "Commercial Subscription" thing you see on Launchpad projects is https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and all the projects owned by canonical, have such features enabled
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Since we're here I drop a few screenshots of the OpenStore mockup too...
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/370uQ4PT.png
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/sHL5MUD3.png
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/ksZvayDM.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/b2EbWPss.mp4
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8nwsrF95.mp4
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> Wooow! Superb work. I'm already imagine the time when the top bar will have transparency *.*
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> where does UT keep app data? i have set a setting in my app, and i would like to reset it. but reinstalling and deleting the folder in ~/.config made no difference
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `.cache` and `.config`
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh nvm that's a bug in my app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well you never know who to blame
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i will just #BlameDalton
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, There actually four other messages with that tag in it. We need to make it a thing 😉
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, [Edit] There actually three other messages with that tag in it. We need to make it a thing 😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is also #BlameMarius
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @vanyasem, You can delete cache app from UT Tweak tool … https://open-store.io/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi … Use with care;)
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @vanyasem, [Edit] You can delete cache app from UT Tweak tool … https://open-store.io/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi … Use it with care ;)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @cibersheep, i figured it out, i had a bug in my app
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, There are more for blaming Marius than there are for you. Looks like it isn't your fault lol 😉
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @vanyasem, Oh, ok :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, and `.local/share/`
<ubptgbot> joshuld was added by: joshuld
#ubports 2020-05-14
<ThinkT510> just wanted to let you all know the upgrade from OTA-11 to OTA-12 went very smoothly on my nexus 4
<ThinkT510> well done on the new release
<irrr3levant> Hey
<ben{}> when the web will fall down, IRC will be still there ;-)
#ubports 2020-05-15
<hotswapster> Hi! Can anyone please point me in the direction to enable ssh on UBports for pinephone? I can't access shell via adb as there is no developer mode in settings. I'm not sure the documents have been updated since this was disabled by default?
<lotuspsychje> updated to ota12 with succes on bq4.5
<Hail_Satan> What phones can I install ubuntu touch on?
<Hail_Satan> is there a supported device list?
<Hail_Satan> nm sorry that was the term i needed
<Hail_Satan> is the Nexus 5 the most powerful UBT device>
<Hail_Satan> ?
<thrrgilag> no I think there are some newer devices in various stages of support. I'm using a Meizu Pro 5 which is newer than the Nexus 5.
<thrrgilag> Not sure which of the devices would be considered most powerful offhand though.
<Hail_Satan> ok thanks.  I can tell this is a real bleeding edge, not for consumers
